# Anyone riding the 2017 TCR disc?



## FasterStronger

They have them in my local Giant shop - going to try an set up a test ride - anyone riding one yet?
Was interested in the Pro - but the advanced @ 2300 CAD is very interesting - seems like the sweet spot of the range.


----------



## Rashadabd

FasterStronger said:


> They have them in my local Giant shop - going to try an set up a test ride - anyone riding one yet?
> Was interested in the Pro - but the advanced @ 2300 CAD is very interesting - seems like the sweet spot of the range.


Just this. The team at the local shop race on TCRs, but they haven't got their new bikes yet, so no reports. I was able to see an Advanced Pro Disc there and pick it up, but it was a 54/M and I ride a Small/52, so I didn't even try to take it out. It looks cool though.

New Giant TCR Disc launched - First Ride - Cycling Weekly


----------



## FasterStronger

Rashadabd said:


> Just this. The team at the local shop race on TCRs, but they haven't got their new bikes yet, so no reports. I was able to see an Advanced Pro Disc there and pick it up, but it was a 54/M and I ride a Small/52, so I didn't even try to take it out. It looks cool though.
> 
> New Giant TCR Disc launched - First Ride - Cycling Weekly


not a racer myself - just looking for a new ride and something more aggressive than ,y defy which is my first road bike that I have ridden for the last 4 seasons. No complaints at all with the defy - I have the stem slammed and think the tcr may be the ticket. I tried th adv pro this summer and liked it but wasn't floored compared to my defy for the amount of coin to pick it up. 
Now the tcr advanced disc for 2300 CAD looks to good to be true on paper:
ultegra
disc brakes
carbon hoops setup tubeless already

i don't know what the bike weighs in at - I ride a small - but I don't think it will be a factor for me. 
Upgrading to the adv pro for double the price isn't as attractive since it seems to be the same frame and wheels and just added a carbon steerer and di2 and I believe an upgraded brake kit. Am I missing something?


----------



## Rashadabd

FasterStronger said:


> not a racer myself - just looking for a new ride and something more aggressive than ,y defy which is my first road bike that I have ridden for the last 4 seasons. No complaints at all with the defy - I have the stem slammed and think the tcr may be the ticket. I tried th adv pro this summer and liked it but wasn't floored compared to my defy for the amount of coin to pick it up.
> Now the tcr advanced disc for 2300 CAD looks to good to be true on paper:
> ultegra
> disc brakes
> carbon hoops setup tubeless already
> 
> i don't know what the bike weighs in at - I ride a small - but I don't think it will be a factor for me.
> Upgrading to the adv pro for double the price isn't as attractive since it seems to be the same frame and wheels and just added a carbon steerer and di2 and I believe an upgraded brake kit. Am I missing something?


Nope, the TCR Advanced level bikes are some of the best values in the marketplace.


----------



## MoPho

I have an Advanced Pro coming in about a week (hopefully) which I am custom building up from the Frameset offering. I have done a 50+ mile demo ride on one as well. I can't comment too much on ride/handling because I am coming from a 14 TCR Advanced SL with Sram Red and all the "trimmings" so it is a bit of a lateral move (maybe even a frame and some component downgrade) so my biggest takeaway from the demo was the disc brakes and the Ui2 shifting. That said, I've love my TCR and think the handling is amazing, particularly for descending and this bike was pretty much the same. I thought the new one was little harsher ride than my current TCR, but mine has the ISP, different wheels/tires, carbon bars and stem, etc., so hard to know where the difference came from. Needless to say I liked it enough to buy it, but mine won't be stock. 

At the demo, we weighed a M/L and it was 17lbs without pedals. I am expecting my small to be 16-16.5lbs with pedals (my 14 TCR is 15lbs size medium and sram red, and carbon components).
My LBS had a medium Advanced and I thought they said it was 18lbs, but didn't witness the weigh in. It's definitely a great deal. 




> Upgrading to the adv pro for double the price isn't as attractive since it seems to be the same frame and wheels and just added a carbon steerer and di2 and I believe an upgraded brake kit. Am I missing something?


The bars, stem, and wheels are also "upgraded", but it is questionable how much of an upgrade it really is. The big price difference in cost is the di2, and I will say I was blown away by it after the 50 mile demo, I had previously only briefly played with di2 riding around in a parking lot.

.


----------



## Rashadabd

A TCR Advanced SL Disc live and in the wild:


----------



## FasterStronger

Cool vid - thanks.
Stopped in by the store today and clarified that the bike in question - the Adv come with aluminium wheels - not carbon as I had assumed.

While I sit around playing the options in my head (and as I did on a long ride this aft) I am pondering the following:

Buy the damn bike and eventually upgrade the wheels as needed over time - I don't think I am in a rush for that. I weigh 190 pounds - a couple of extra pounds on a bike won't hurt too much - and I am dropping weight still.

I am also looking at the SL models with he ISP and wondering how much marketing hype is involved with these - I have not ridden one yet. Supposedly more comfortable - and I do like to go out for full day rides - Also a higher spec carbon on those models.

To further complicate things - they had a propel in stock today for someone who was coming to pick it up - I had always wanted to try one but they never had one in my size. Today was my chance- even though it was just in the lot behind the store... Felt nice for the brief moment I was on it - this was a 2016 SL 1. I am wondering if the TCR is close enough to my Defy in terms of the type of bis it is - that maybe - just maybe - the propel is a better move. Keeping the Defy for the very long ride days and the Propel for more of the speedier type rides...? Just mulling over options and no doubt over thinking this.
Crazy how much thought I am putting into it - but for the amount of cash invested and especially for the amount of time I spend on my bike I want to minimize the post purchase second guessing ....


----------



## Rashadabd

FasterStronger said:


> Cool vid - thanks.
> Stopped in by the store today and clarified that the bike in question - the Adv come with aluminium wheels - not carbon as I had assumed.
> 
> While I sit around playing the options in my head (and as I did on a long ride this aft) I am pondering the following:
> 
> Buy the damn bike and eventually upgrade the wheels as needed over time - I don't think I am in a rush for that. I weigh 190 pounds - a couple of extra pounds on a bike won't hurt too much - and I am dropping weight still.
> 
> I am also looking at the SL models with he ISP and wondering how much marketing hype is involved with these - I have not ridden one yet. Supposedly more comfortable - and I do like to go out for full day rides - Also a higher spec carbon on those models.
> 
> To further complicate things - they had a propel in stock today for someone who was coming to pick it up - I had always wanted to try one but they never had one in my size. Today was my chance- even though it was just in the lot behind the store... Felt nice for the brief moment I was on it - this was a 2016 SL 1. I am wondering if the TCR is close enough to my Defy in terms of the type of bis it is - that maybe - just maybe - the propel is a better move. Keeping the Defy for the very long ride days and the Propel for more of the speedier type rides...? Just mulling over options and no doubt over thinking this.
> Crazy how much thought I am putting into it - but for the amount of cash invested and especially for the amount of time I spend on my bike I want to minimize the post purchase second guessing ....


It's normal, you are a cyclist, this is what we do. In my opinion, the TCR is special, the Propel is cool, but not as great an overall bike. I would get a tricked out TCR or get a more affordable model and trick it out over time, but all of your options are legitimate ones IMHO.


----------



## MoPho

FasterStronger said:


> Cool vid - thanks.
> Stopped in by the store today and clarified that the bike in question - the Adv come with aluminium wheels - not carbon as I had assumed.
> 
> While I sit around playing the options in my head (and as I did on a long ride this aft) I am pondering the following:
> 
> Buy the damn bike and eventually upgrade the wheels as needed over time - I don't think I am in a rush for that. I weigh 190 pounds - a couple of extra pounds on a bike won't hurt too much - and I am dropping weight still.
> 
> I am also looking at the SL models with he ISP and wondering how much marketing hype is involved with these - I have not ridden one yet. Supposedly more comfortable - and I do like to go out for full day rides - Also a higher spec carbon on those models.
> 
> To further complicate things - they had a propel in stock today for someone who was coming to pick it up - I had always wanted to try one but they never had one in my size. Today was my chance- even though it was just in the lot behind the store... Felt nice for the brief moment I was on it - this was a 2016 SL 1. I am wondering if the TCR is close enough to my Defy in terms of the type of bis it is - that maybe - just maybe - the propel is a better move. Keeping the Defy for the very long ride days and the Propel for more of the speedier type rides...? Just mulling over options and no doubt over thinking this.
> Crazy how much thought I am putting into it - but for the amount of cash invested and especially for the amount of time I spend on my bike I want to minimize the post purchase second guessing ....



I have an SL, can't say the ISP makes a difference or not. the frame is definitely lighter and it looks great, but I don't think I would buy an ISP again as I am potentially about to get bit in the ass with the resale of my current bike because of it. I think the tires and air pressure will make a bigger difference than the ISP


.


----------



## trauma-md

I've been riding the Advanced Pro Disc for about a month now, size small. It definitely handles well and is very stable. Position is definitely racy. With Dura Ace pedals it's 17.5lbs, so kinda hefty actually. The carbon wheels are not very light unfortunately, but they do come already set up tubeless. It's a beautiful paint job and the orange is like a blaze orange when you see it in person. I could probably lose some weight with a crank and cockpit upgrade.


----------



## Rashadabd

trauma-md said:


> I've been riding the Advanced Pro Disc for about a month now, size small. It definitely handles well and is very stable. Position is definitely racy. With Dura Ace pedals it's 17.5lbs, so kinda hefty actually. The carbon wheels are not very light unfortunately, but they do come already set up tubeless. It's a beautiful paint job and the orange is like a blaze orange when you see it in person. I could probably lose some weight with a crank and cockpit upgrade.


I saw one last time I was at the shop and it was a nice looking bike. Bright, but nice looking. You probably would see more of a weight difference by switching to a Dura Ace crankset, DA rear derailleur, and mechanical DA components more than anything. I don't think I could bring myself to give up the Di2 if I already had it personally, it's probably not worth it just to save a few grams. I think Giant makes a lighter set of wheels as well, but it may only save another 1/4 lb (100 grams or so).


----------



## FasterStronger

I tried out a 2016 TCR advanced pro 1 in a small this summer and with no pedals or bottle cages came in at 16 pounds even.


----------



## Crazy Stu

I've got the SL0 arriving in about 4 weeks so looking forward to it after ordering it about 8 weeks ago. Missed the initial shipment of 4 bikes that all went to Australia but got the first bike to come to New Zealand. Already have the Red Quarq with the new graphics ready to go into it and hoping to get a few shots of the build ( with scale pics to ) so everyone knows what these things weigh in at.... 
I already have a '12 SL1 and still very happy with that and such a great decending and responsive bike, and so I had no qualms in putting down the deposit for the SL0... been waiting 2 years for this bike and my partner loves the neon orange... such a safe bright colour she says!! LOL... I call it Strava orange for the obvious reasons..:wink:


----------



## Rashadabd

Nice, I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## Rashadabd

I went by the shop today to get my final test rides in before making my final choice. While there, I finally got to test a TCR Advanced Disc. It was XS, a size too small for me since I ride a small normally, but that was close enough to get a feel during a test ride. I actually love this bike. The paint scheme is much better in person (which tends to be the case with Giant and Specialized bikes, they just don't look as good in photos or video IMO). The TCR Disc is as snappy as any race bike I have ridden to be honest, I literally couldn't feel the added weight from the discs. Great acceleration and responsiveness was my favorite part of the experience. It was definitely superior to the new Specialized Roubaix in that category (which is no surprise). It's obviously not as comfortable, but it's really not a slouch in that department, it's very smooth and it's not like I am riding Paris Roubaix every day. I wish I could ride the new Scott Addict Disc before making up my mind, but those won't likely hit shops before December. My guess is that it wouldn't be any better than the TCR Advanced Disc though and the TCR is cheaper at every price point. I am pretty much sold even though it lacks the novelty and "new tech" found in the Roubaix. It's strictly business, but so much fun to ride.


----------



## FasterStronger

My shop has the same bike in-but not my size so I haven't had a chance to try it out yet.
I completely agree with you about the colour in person versus online-and Giant's paint in general not looking nearly as nice and photographs as it does in person. 
I was hesitating between this one and the one with DI2, carbon wheels and the carbon steerer. 

I also have the option to pick up a 2016 propel advanced pro one at a good price on closeout or a 2016 TCR SL 2. In which case I would just ask them to swap out the wheels for the deeper aero wheels. I ride a small just like you-did you have a chance to weigh the bike?
If going with the 2017 disc I would opt for this one or the one with the guy I would opt for this one or the one with the di2...


Any thoughts on the 2016 TCR sl2 ?
I can't try out the SL since it would need to be cut for me and that's obviously out of the question.
I wonder if the advertising Hyper regarding the lighter and " more compliant" ISP is really worth it? I also can't try out the proposal because it's at a shop that is a 10 hour round-trip-so if I were to buy that I basically just drive down try it out get fitted and come back Home with it.



I don't race- and typically run 3 to 400 km a week and almost always ride solo. I wonder if there are any real gains to be made in the aero frame of the Pro pal or if writing the TCR with deeper wheels would bring it close enough?
Too many options-went for 100 K ride today and this is what plagued me the whole time.


----------



## Rashadabd

I didn't weigh it, but it felt good. I would guess high 16+lbs to low 17+lbs stock. If it's not going to break the bank for you, I recommend getting the Advanced Pro 1 with Di2. It's ready to rock right out of the box, no upgrades needed. If you want a lower entry point and plan to upgrade over time while riding, the Advanced I tested today is a great value in my opinion. I want to eventually add some Zipp 303s and Di2, but the Advanced is very nice starting place for me. The only other thing I am considering at this point is the Advanced Pro frameset. I like the colors a little better, it's a tad lighter, and I plan to upgrade wheels and components anyway... All of that might be overshadowed by the fact that I can still do all of that with the Advanced, but be riding a fun and fast stock bike while I am stockpiling upgrades.


----------



## Rashadabd

Oh and I think you will be disappointed if you get one of those other bikes and then test ride a TCR Advanced Disc after. It felt that good to me. Loved it.


----------



## threebikes

2019's will have abs


----------



## Rashadabd

@Fasterstronger, I thought of another option today you might be interested in. You could probably build the TCR Advanced Pro Disc frameset up with Giant SL1 Alloy wheels and a mechanical Ultegra level groupset for about $1000 less than the orange and black Di2 complete bike, especially if you are a good ebay and closeout deal shopper. It should come in around $3500. If you were seriously considering buying the entry level Advanced 1, you are probably comfortable with the idea that you were going to end up with alloy wheels to start anyway and at least these ones are tubeless compatible. It's another option that lines up between the other two that has some merit to it in my opinion, but it still leaves you probably wanting to upgrade wheels down the road at some point. 

Personally, I am still leaning toward the Advanced 1 (it's at least $1200 less than the next closest option and rides just fine/great as is), but I go back and forth about the paint scheme. I like the look of the Pro frameset more and more each time I look at it, but I am not convinced it's worth the extra dinero or that I want to be patient while I start another complete build from a frameset. 

I am also digging the metallic blue and orange SL Disc frameset now, but I don't think I feel like dealing with the integrated seatmast and the price to build it up is significantly more than I planned to spend (plus it doesn't seem like it adds much value performance wise). By the time you build it up with mechanical components, it's a little less than the Di2 equipped Pro level bike with alloy wheels and a little more with the SL1 Carbon wheels and the only thing you would gain is an integrated seatmast, so why do it unless the seatmast means a bunch to you? It really doesn't to me (unless I am missing something), but it's probably the look I like best. 

At the end of the day, I keep coming back to a place where I just have to face how good a value the Advanced 1 Disc and Advanced Pro 1 Disc complete bikes are, all things considered. If I felt like I had to have an SL, I would probably build from the SL Disc Frameset, because you could still come away with a really nice top of the line complete bike for $4800 or so. The eTap equipped disc bike is over $7000 and really wouldn't ride much better than what you could build for about $2500 less. There are a lot of options, but I am starting to feel pretty good about just going with an Advanced 1 Disc. All you need to do is add a set of Shimano RS685 shifters and a nicer wheelset to that bike down the road and it's pretty much superb. You get to ride a great stock bike while you are working on that too. If I don't do that, I will probably go with the Pro Advanced 1 Disc with Di2 or a mechanical build from a Advanced SL Disc frameset. I kind of doubt I will go with either of the last two options though. Anyway, I thought I would share a couple of things I have been thinking about since it sounds like you are still weighing options....


----------



## MoPho

Going with what you like the look of is always worth the extra dinero! 

Next year, you won't even remember the money :devil:



.


----------



## Rashadabd

MoPho said:


> Going with what you like the look of is always worth the extra dinero!
> 
> Next year, you won't even remember the money :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ha! Of course you would do that to me right when I pretty much have my mind made up.


----------



## Rashadabd

MoPho said:


> Going with what you like the look of is always worth the extra dinero!
> 
> Next year, you won't even remember the money :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Can you explain why you didn't go with an integrated seatmast this time around and/or what the differences are? Thanks!


----------



## MoPho

Rashadabd said:


> Can you explain why you didn't go with an integrated seatmast this time around and/or what the differences are? Thanks!


The main reason is money (I've exceeded the extra dinero LOL ) , I decided to spend more on wheels than the frame, figure I will keep the wheels longer and the they will make more of a difference to the bike than an ISP. As I currently have the TCR SL ISP, other than better looks, I can't say if there is any difference in ride because I've never ridden two identically equipped bikes back to back. It would be hard to pinpoint if it the wheels, tires, air pressure, seat, etc that makes the difference. If there is, I can't imagine it is all that significant. 
Additionally, as I am 5'8" I had to cut quite a bit off the seat mast on my bike, so it is going to bite me now when I go to sell it, don't want to have to deal with that again. 



I just found out the frame hasn't shown up on schedule and it will be another 3 weeks, which of course puts me out of town when it shows up, so even longer :mad2:

.


----------



## Rashadabd

MoPho said:


> The main reason is money (I've exceeded the extra dinero LOL ) , I decided to spend more on wheels than the frame, figure I will keep the wheels longer and the they will make more of a difference to the bike than an ISP. As I currently have the TCR SL ISP, other than better looks, I can't say if there is any difference in ride because I've never ridden two identically equipped bikes back to back. It would be hard to pinpoint if it the wheels, tires, air pressure, seat, etc that makes the difference. If there is, I can't imagine it is all that significant.
> Additionally, as I am 5'8" I had to cut quite a bit off the seat mast on my bike, so it is going to bite me now when I go to sell it, don't want to have to deal with that again.
> 
> 
> 
> I just found out the frame hasn't shown up on schedule and it will be another 3 weeks, which of course puts me out of town when it shows up, so even longer :mad2:
> 
> .


Sorry man, that bites.  Thank you for the info though it was very helpful. I'm 5'6" so I would likely have to cut even more. I am all in on the Advanced 1 Disc now.I will just upgrade shifters, brake rotors and wheels and it should be so solid and still at a price I can comfortably live with.


----------



## FasterStronger

Rashad,
In my opinion the complete bikes are a great value and where my interest lies at the moment. I think if I buy in to the lower end one I will regret having to purchase upgrades later on and have a set of wheels that will be collecting dust for nothing. I think the move for me is to buy once and be done with it. 
I currently have a 2012 defy advanced 3 that has served me really well and has a lot of miles left in it - and I would like my next bike to be considerably better.
i bought my current bike as my first road bike and didn't want to spend more than I did because I didn't know where this hobby would go.
4 years later it has become a great obsession and I am averaging 7-8000 km a year and loving it - so I think having a lighter bike with discs and di2 would be a very enjoyable next step. Only thing left would be a power meter and I would probably go with a stages again as mine has been great and training with power has been very useful for me.
i just think that I need to scratch the aero itch at some point too and being that I am turning 47 shortly I think sooner rather than later would be a strong argument.
any thoughts about adding the slr aero wheels to a defy frame?


----------



## Rashadabd

FasterStronger said:


> Rashad,
> In my opinion the complete bikes are a great value and where my interest lies at the moment. I think if I buy in to the lower end one I will regret having to purchase upgrades later on and have a set of wheels that will be collecting dust for nothing. I think the move for me is to buy once and be done with it.
> I currently have a 2012 defy advanced 3 that has served me really well and has a lot of miles left in it - and I would like my next bike to be considerably better.
> i bought my current bike as my first road bike and didn't want to spend more than I did because I didn't know where this hobby would go.
> 4 years later it has become a great obsession and I am averaging 7-8000 km a year and loving it - so I think having a lighter bike with discs and di2 would be a very enjoyable next step. Only thing left would be a power meter and I would probably go with a stages again as mine has been great and training with power has been very useful for me.
> i just think that I need to scratch the aero itch at some point too and being that I am turning 47 shortly I think sooner rather than later would be a strong argument.
> any thoughts about adding the slr aero wheels to a defy frame?


It sounds like you are getting some clarity as well and what you are saying makes sense to me. I am 42, so I definitely get it. I think you have a number of options in addition to the Giant SL wheels if aero is your main objective. FWIW, a number of people argue that aero frames are more hype than substance in many cases, but I will leave it to you to evaluate the pros and cons and determine if it is worth it. I would focus on the TCR if I was really trying to get aero and wanted the benefits of an all around race bike (trying to get super aero on an endurance bike seems counterproductive to me) and I would also consider going with something like the 2016 Zipp 303 Firecrest Disc, Roval CLX 32, Bontrager Aeolus 5 TLR Disc, etc. The aero Giant wheels are more affordable, but pretty narrow by comparison. Bikes like the Giant TCR and new Cannondale Supersix Evo have narrow tube shapes, so you can come away with a fairly aero profile if you add aero wheels and cleanup the cockpit a bit. It's more than aero enough for most people and if you get your fit dialed in and setup where you can spend more time in the drops and a tuck, you will come away with the most significant aero gains anyway. 

I think I agree at this point that the complete bike is the way to go unless you are set on getting an SL (I think the frameset is a better value there) or if you already have some components and just need the frame or can't live with the limited color options they have for complete bikes.


----------



## FasterStronger

MoPho - good feedback regarding the ISP. Thanks.

Rashad - I am looking over the 2 models and in CAD the pro is aprox. 5400 and the advanced is 2700. So for double the price I am seeing the differences as being:

Carbon wheels vs the Alum on the adv

Hybrid alloy steerer vs Carbon OD2 on the pro.
I know this affects weight but what about stiffens and responsiveness as well as dampening?

DI2 being the obvious one on the pro vs Mech Ultra - but I feel like I can forgo this aspect - would be nice - but not a deal breaker for me.

Chain rings ont he pro are 52/36 vs 50/34 on the adv - I assume I could swap those out - although I am not really a strong climber and probably wouldn't need to.

I think that about covers it.
Curious to hear your thoughts regarding the alloy steerer vs the OD2 carbon. Is this something that can be upgraded later on if I so choose...?



My defy has the stem on a neg rise and slammed down to no spacers. Since my legs won't be getting longer any time soon - it is unlikely that a seat raise is in my future- the next step would be to ride something with a lower head tube -hence the TCR.
Add some aero wheels and work on my fit and I think this is the next move for me...
I imagine it will feel a little twitchy compared to my Defy but I am pretty sure I could get used to it. Especially with some wider tires for going into turns at higher speeds.
Great sounding off these ideas here with you all - something about taking the time to write out your thoughts helps to clarify things.


----------



## Rashadabd

FasterStronger said:


> MoPho - good feedback regarding the ISP. Thanks.
> 
> Rashad - I am looking over the 2 models and in CAD the pro is aprox. 5400 and the advanced is 2700. So for double the price I am seeing the differences as being:
> 
> Carbon wheels vs the Alum on the adv
> 
> Hybrid alloy steerer vs Carbon OD2 on the pro.
> I know this affects weight but what about stiffens and responsiveness as well as dampening?
> 
> DI2 being the obvious one on the pro vs Mech Ultra - but I feel like I can forgo this aspect - would be nice - but not a deal breaker for me.
> 
> Chain rings ont he pro are 52/36 vs 50/34 on the adv - I assume I could swap those out - although I am not really a strong climber and probably wouldn't need to.
> 
> I think that about covers it.
> Curious to hear your thoughts regarding the alloy steerer vs the OD2 carbon. Is this something that can be upgraded later on if I so choose...?
> 
> 
> 
> My defy has the stem on a neg rise and slammed down to no spacers. Since my legs won't be getting longer any time soon - it is unlikely that a seat raise is in my future- the next step would be to ride something with a lower head tube -hence the TCR.
> Add some aero wheels and work on my fit and I think this is the next move for me...
> I imagine it will feel a little twitchy compared to my Defy but I am pretty sure I could get used to it. Especially with some wider tires for going into turns at higher speeds.
> Great sounding off these ideas here with you all - something about taking the time to write out your thoughts helps to clarify things.


I think you pretty much have it. I don't know how the hybrid steerer and OD2 compare since I haven't ridden an OD2 bike, but I didn't feel any downside to the hybrid steerer on the Advanced 1 bike. It felt plenty stiff and comfortable. I'm pretty sure it's not something you can change after purchase. The Advanced 1 is plenty bike for most serious cyclists in my opinion. You add a wheel upgrade, better rotors, and new shifters and it's a really nice bike. That being said, there is some real value packed into the Advanced Pro Disc bike. My guess is that you get a bike that has the same ride quality and some of the same features as the top of line Advanced SL Disc complete bike, but it's almost $3000 less.


----------



## Crazy Stu

Rashadabd said:


> It sounds like you are getting some clarity as well and what you are saying makes sense to me. I am 42, so I definitely get it. I think you have a number of options in addition to the Giant SL wheels if aero is your main objective. FWIW, a number of people argue that aero frames are more hype than substance in many cases, but I will leave it to you to evaluate the pros and cons and determine if it is worth it. I would focus on the TCR if I was really trying to get aero and wanted the benefits of an all around race bike (trying to get super aero on an endurance bike seems counterproductive to me) and I would also consider going with something like the 2016 Zipp 303 Firecrest Disc, Roval CLX 32, Bontrager Aeolus 5 TLR Disc, etc. The aero Giant wheels are more affordable, but pretty narrow by comparison. Bikes like the Giant TCR and new Cannondale Supersix Evo have narrow tube shapes, so you can come away with a fairly aero profile if you add aero wheels and cleanup the cockpit a bit. It's more than aero enough for most people and if you get your fit dialed in and setup where you can spend more time in the drops and a tuck, you will come away with the most significant aero gains anyway.
> 
> I think I agree at this point that the complete bike is the way to go unless you are set on getting an SL (I think the frameset is a better value there) or if you already have some components and just need the frame or can't live with the limited color options they have for complete bikes.



I had a similar thought about 18 months ago with my TCR about adding some aero wheels for a speed advantage. I threw on my Zipp firecrest 404/808 combo with tubs off my Felt DA TT/ Ironman bike for a wee trial and comparison. Think I gained about 1 km/h on the TCR on a undulating road course.... about what I thought it would add speed wise, and i also have a aerojacket cover but didn't get to try that out due to it being a tad windy with it being spring time here at that stage.

Think that staying on the drops and having a slammed stem is more advantageous than the aero wheels but it depends on where you are riding... hills and undulating...give me the TCR any day, mostly flat then a Propel or my TT bike is the choice of weapon. Maybe next year a disc Propel will appear in Giant's range... fingers crossed!! 

On the TT bike though, aero wheels definitely add a ton of speed ( 1-2km/h with no aero cover) over even a decent set of rims like Fulcrum Racing 1's or Dura ace C24's I use in training..... But at the end of the day a TCR is a awesome GC and climbing bike... having discs is where it's at now especially on decents regardless of what others say ...and knowing that I'm gonna stop at the bottom of a hill especially while doing hill repeats is a bloody nice feeling, and hoping that the cork pads and carbon rims aren't going to burst into flames, or not work at all if it rains on conventional carbon rims like Firecrests.


----------



## FasterStronger

Ooh.. Just saw the metallic blue frames - ou may need to rethink this one. That is one good looking frame.


----------



## Rashadabd

FasterStronger said:


> Ooh.. Just saw the metallic blue frames - ou may need to rethink this one. That is one good looking frame.


I know!!!! My wife is encouraging me to go for it, but it just happens to be her alma mater's colors (UVA), so there's a bit of bias there.  Going that direction would mean having to downgrade in other departments though. I still might just do it (peer pressure is a beast, lol).


----------



## Rashadabd

@Crazy Stu: Yep, yep...


----------



## Rashadabd

Oh yeah...


----------



## FasterStronger

So what is the difference between going this route vs buying the complete bike?

You need a groupset wheels saddle and bars/stem. How does that affect cost? Obviously you can get the colour you prefer - as well can cherry pick the exact components you want. 
What about warranty for the frame - same as buying a complete bike? 
Beautiful frame btw.


----------



## Rashadabd

FasterStronger said:


> So what is the difference between going this route vs buying the complete bike?
> 
> You need a groupset wheels saddle and bars/stem. How does that affect cost? Obviously you can get the colour you prefer - as well can cherry pick the exact components you want.
> What about warranty for the frame - same as buying a complete bike?
> Beautiful frame btw.


Warranty is the same. It usually ends up costing a bit more, but, like you said, you get to customize. I would try to piece together a mechanical hydraulic group (probably Ultegra built around RS685 shifters and brakes or Sram Red/Force/Rival 22 HRD) for $600-$800 via ebay and closeout sales. It's fairly easy to find good deals online/ebay for high quality alloy handlebars and stems ($40-$80 a piece), so I would do that. I already have some stuff lying around the house, so I wouldn't have to start completely from scratch, but I would need a lot. I don't compromise on saddles, so I would buy a new saddle (probably a new Giant one or a Specialized Power) since I sold my Toupe (which wouldn't match this bike anyway). Where I would probably have to make a major sacrifice to begin with would be wheels. The Zipp 303 Firecrest DB wheels I had hoped for would not fit in this build budget (not even close), so I would look at something like the Fulcrum Racing Quattro Carbon DB wheels that can be found for a good deal online, the lower level Giant SL Carbon wheels, Yoeleo DB wheels, or maybe even a nice solid affordable alloy set that I can run tubeless just to get me started (like Giant's SL Alloy or Zipp's 30 Course DB Clincher). If I went that route, I would just plan to upgrade wheels next season or something like that.


----------



## MMsRepBike

oops, wrong place.


----------



## MoPho

FasterStronger said:


> So what is the difference between going this route vs buying the complete bike?
> 
> You need a groupset wheels saddle and bars/stem. How does that affect cost? Obviously you can get the colour you prefer - as well can cherry pick the exact components you want.
> What about warranty for the frame - same as buying a complete bike?
> Beautiful frame btw.



My current TCR I built up from a frameset the way I wanted, but in hindsight I probably should have bought the complete bike and then changed the parts and sold the stock OEM bits. So this time around I was determined to buy the complete bike and change what I wanted but then I saw the orange and didn't like it at all (and I have an Orange and black sportscar that would have been cool to match, so really wanted to like it) so now I am back to building up a bike again :mad2:
IIRC if I was to build it up exactly the same as the stock bike I believe it would have cost me $400 more. 
That said, I am going to do the Ultegra di2 groupeset (the same as OEM), but I am going with carbon bars and stem, a different seat, and a set of Enve aero wheels which made for the cost to be much higher than the complete bike. I would have bought the enve wheels anyway had I bought the complete bike, but I would have ended up with the stock wheels as spares. I am kind of bummed that Giant doesn't offer more than one colorway option on the bike, but I couldn't live with the orange. Not to mention there is already a bunch of the orange ones on the road here, so it will be good to have something different. 

As to the aero bits question, here's my take, unless you are getting your paycheck from winning races or are amateur racing at the sharp end of the stick, marginal gains spending to improve speed is kind of silly. If you are recreational riding, you are racing against yourself to push your fitness, so "buying speed" isn't helping your fitness. Now what does improve your fitness? Riding your bike! If you are really excited by your bike, you will ride it more. So if buying aero wheels/bike/parts or spending big money on a bike, etc. gets you that rise, go for it! 
To me the look of the bike is one of the most, if not the most, important factors (and aero wheels look kick ass  ). 
Of course it's ok to rationalize it to your partner and friends that you needed this stuff so you can go faster :lol:



Now if you really want to get some aero speed going, you're better off buying a skin suit and working on your position.




.


----------



## threebikes

MoPho - As to the aero bits question, here's my take, unless you are getting your paycheck from winning races or are amateur racing at the sharp end of the stick, marginal gains spending to improve speed is kind of silly. If you are recreational riding, you are racing against yourself to push your fitness, so "buying speed" isn't helping your fitness. Now what does improve your fitness? Riding your bike and if you are really excited by your bike, you will ride it more. So to me, if aero wheels/bike/parts or spending big money on a bike, etc., gets you that rise, go for it! 
To me the look of the bike is one of the most, if not the most, important factors (and aero wheels look kick ass ).


We laugh about this all the time. 
I love my bike and love the look of 30-40mm wheels.


----------



## Rashadabd

MoPho said:


> My current TCR I built up from a frameset the way I wanted, but in hindsight I probably should have bought the complete bike and then changed the parts and sold the stock OEM bits. So this time around I was determined to buy the complete bike and change what I wanted but then I saw the orange and didn't like it at all (and I have an Orange and black sportscar that would have been cool to match, so really wanted to like it) so now I am back to building up a bike again :mad2:
> IIRC if I was to build it up exactly the same as the stock bike I believe it would have cost me $400 more.
> That said, I am going to do the Ultegra di2 groupeset (the same as OEM), but I am going with carbon bars and stem, a different seat, and a set of Enve aero wheels which made for the cost to be much higher than the complete bike. I would have bought the enve wheels anyway had I bought the complete bike, but I would have ended up with the stock wheels as spares. I am kind of bummed that Giant doesn't offer more than one colorway option on the bike, but I couldn't live with the orange. Not to mention there is already a bunch of the orange ones on the road here, so it will be good to have something different.
> 
> As to the aero bits question, here's my take, unless you are getting your paycheck from winning races or are amateur racing at the sharp end of the stick, marginal gains spending to improve speed is kind of silly. If you are recreational riding, you are racing against yourself to push your fitness, so "buying speed" isn't helping your fitness. Now what does improve your fitness? Riding your bike! If you are really excited by your bike, you will ride it more. So if buying aero wheels/bike/parts or spending big money on a bike, etc. gets you that rise, go for it!
> To me the look of the bike is one of the most, if not the most, important factors (and aero wheels look kick ass  ).
> Of course it's ok to rationalize it to your partner and friends that you needed this stuff so you can go faster :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Now if you really want to get some aero speed going, you're better off buying a skin suit and working on your position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes, yes, and yes. Read the post above twice. 

I am in love/lust with the Advanced SL frameset right now, particularly given the price (for a top of the line pro level frameset, what???), but it's impossible for me not to agree with the point that buying the complete bike makes the most sense unless you already have your wheels and/or components. I just wish they had one more Advanced Pro bike with mechanical components and a decent paint job for around $3500 in the lineup. I would be all over it. My last 4 bikes have all been builds from framesets and it's fun in the end but it takes energy and the process of getting to the finish line can kind of suck unless you already have your complete budget set aside. Moreover, it can be a major headache if there are any setbacks along the way. The problem for me (like Mopho), is that I can't say I really dig the paint jobs on either of the two more affordable complete TCR Disc bikes. I can live with them, but they aren't the kind of thing I would typically look for. You add to that the fact that I actually really do like the look of both the Advanced Pro and Advanced SL framesets and it's likely that I will end up doing another build, even though I really don't want to. 

The moral of the story here is buy the complete bike if you can. You get to start riding and enjoying your new toy immediately for the most part, you save some money, and you have backup components or parts to sell off if you upgrade anything.


----------



## FasterStronger

Spoke with the boys at giant and received the following weight info. Medium size frames.
TCR Advanced 1 Disc is : 18.15 lbs


TCR Advanced Pro disc is : 16.09 lbs


----------



## Rashadabd

FasterStronger said:


> Spoke with the boys at giant and received the following weight info. Medium size frames.
> TCR Advanced 1 Disc is : 18.15 lbs
> 
> 
> TCR Advanced Pro disc is : 16.09 lbs


I decided last night that I am going with the Advanced Pro frameset. I really like the look of the TCR Advanced SL Disc frameset most, but I don't want to deal with the ISP and I decided I'm not willing to pay $900+ dollars for a paint job when I like the look of the Advanced Pro Disc frameset almost as much. I also realized I don't really want the paint scheme on the Advanced 1 Disc complete bike. I am leaning heavy toward going with the Giant SLR1 30mm wheels due to value, but I still kind of want to spring for the Zipp 303 Firecrest Disc wheels or Specialized Roval CLX 32s, but they are expensive and I not sure they are worth it (I got excited about the Zipp wheels while watching the GCN Sram Red eTap Hydro video linked above and the Specialized CLX 32s while watching a review for the new Roubaix). Components will likely be Sram Force 22 Hydro or a mechanical Dura Ace/Ultegra mix built around Shimano RS685 shifters and Ice-Tech rotors. Saddle will be Specialized Power Expert. Handlebars and stem will likely be Zipp Service Course or something like that (they are one of the few brands that make an OD2 stem). Tires will be tubeless 26mm Specialized S-Works Turbo.


----------



## threebikes

That is a nice paint job on that frame.


----------



## FasterStronger

Good for you rashadabd - sure sounds nice.
i took a left turn today and decided to go propel this time around. And as it happens a sho within a 5 hour drive is blowing out their 2016's. so now my decision will be adv pro1 or sl1. Both of which are just a touch above 1/2 off. Good luck with y Ur build - I'd love to see pics during and once it is all done.


----------



## MoPho

Rashadabd said:


> I decided last night that I am going with the Advanced Pro frameset. I really like the look of the TCR Advanced SL frameset most, but I don't want to deal with ISP and I decided I'm not willing to pay $900+ dollars for a paint job when I like the look of the Advanced Pro frameset almost as much. I also realized I don't really want the paint scheme on the Advanced 1 complete bike. I am leaning heavy toward going with the Giant SLR1 30mm wheels due to value, but I still kind of want to spring for the Zipp 303 Firecrest Disc wheels or Specialized Roval CLX 32s, but they are expensive and I not sure they are worth it (I got excited about the Zipp wheels while watching the GCN Sram Red eTap Hydro video linked above and the Specialized CLX 32s while watching a review for the new Roubaix). Components will likely be Sram Force 22 Hydro or a mechanical Dura Ace/Ultegra mix built around Shimano RS685 shifters and Ice-Tech rotors. Saddle will be Specialized Power Expert. Handlebars and stem will likely be Zipp Service Course or something like that (they are one of the few brands that make an OD2 stem). Tires will be tubeless 26mm Specialized S-Works Turbo.



Nice! :thumbsup:

Get your order in soon, they're not bringing too many of those frames in apparently so it might take a while. I think I was told that only one other was coming in with mine.
I did find out that mine is in to Giants HQ and will be here next week. If I am lucky I might be able to get it built up and get one ride in before I leave for 2 weeks :mad2:

>


----------



## Crazy Stu

MoPho said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> Get your order in soon, they're not bringing too many of those frames in apparently so it might take a while. I think I was told that only one other was coming in with mine.
> I did find out that mine is in to Giants HQ and will be here next week. If I am lucky I might be able to get it built up and get one ride in before I leave for 2 weeks :mad2:
> 
> >


Bugger you guys are lucky!! :mad2: 

I've just heard from my local bike shop/ supplier and ALL the TCR Disc SL0's are on hold as Sram is having trouble supplying the new disc components for the Etap as they're using the new HRD system now instead of Shimano as previously specced... could be a December delivery :cryin:..... but if I wanted a Advanced Pro1 those are freely available.... but still going to hold out until then as it's my dream bike and I REALLY REALLY want the orange colour!! 

The ISP isn't going to be a problem or concern as I only travel with the bike in my car and I will never fly with it at all.. I can always take my current SL1 which will become my rain bike now.  Luckily in New Zealand, a couple of hours in a car as i'm at my bike event, and locally we have plenty of biking events on my front door.


----------



## Rashadabd

FasterStronger said:


> Good for you rashadabd - sure sounds nice.
> i took a left turn today and decided to go propel this time around. And as it happens a sho within a 5 hour drive is blowing out their 2016's. so now my decision will be adv pro1 or sl1. Both of which are just a touch above 1/2 off. Good luck with y Ur build - I'd love to see pics during and once it is all done.


Not a bad choice at all. Enjoy it.


----------



## Rashadabd

MoPho said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> Get your order in soon, they're not bringing too many of those frames in apparently so it might take a while. I think I was told that only one other was coming in with mine.
> I did find out that mine is in to Giants HQ and will be here next week. If I am lucky I might be able to get it built up and get one ride in before I leave for 2 weeks :mad2:
> 
> >


Good looking out, thanks and congrats!


----------



## Rashadabd

Crazy Stu said:


> Bugger you guys are lucky!! :mad2:
> 
> I've just heard from my local bike shop/ supplier and ALL the TCR Disc SL0's are on hold as Sram is having trouble supplying the new disc components for the Etap as they're using the new HRD system now instead of Shimano as previously specced... could be a December delivery :cryin:..... but if I wanted a Advanced Pro1 those are freely available.... but still going to hold out until then as it's my dream bike and I REALLY REALLY want the orange colour!!
> 
> The ISP isn't going to be a problem or concern as I only travel with the bike in my car and I will never fly with it at all.. I can always take my current SL1 which will become my rain bike now.  Luckily in New Zealand, a couple of hours in a car as i'm at my bike event, and locally we have plenty of biking events on my front door.


Hold out for your dream, you will be happier in the end IMO.


----------



## FasterStronger

Saw the ADV pro in person and it looks great. Really nice looking bike.

I scored a mega deacon a closeout 2016 propel sl1 - had to jump on it - getting it cut and fitted tomorrow - will update when i have had a chance to ride it a bit.
Curious to see where they take the TCR next. Better components at a lower price?
More options? Lighter? The engineering aspect is very interesting.


----------



## MoPho

Nice bike! Maybe it's the angle of the of the camera, but you look a bit too small for it. 



.


----------



## FasterStronger

MoPho said:


> Nice bike! Maybe it's the angle of the of the camera, but you look a bit too small for it.
> 
> 
> 
> .


They told me that the ISP can be cut quite a bit and with a shoe shim or two should work itself out...


----------



## Rashadabd

That is very sweet looking indeed. I am interested in hearing your opinion on how it compares to the TCR out on the road. The new Propel Advanced 1 is pretty good looking as well.


----------



## Crazy Stu

Is a great looking bike and better still that you scored a great run out deal... was the guard dog an accessory (looks as though the legs may have been cut a wee bit short :biggrin5::biggrin5::biggrin5: Hope he doesn't chew the tyres!!!.... the '17 does look particulary sharp...we don't get that colour combo here at all.


----------



## MoPho

Game on!













.


----------



## Crazy Stu

MoPho said:


> Game on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


WOO HOO... Christmas has come early!!! :yesnod::yesnod: Did it come with Chinglish or IKEA type instructions.... or none at all!!! :wink5: 

Looking forward to the end result... guess the front door is locked and the phone is off so as NO disturbances HEHEHE...


----------



## MoPho

Morgan J Segal Photography






Morgan J Segal Photography

Morgan J Segal Photography


----------



## Rashadabd

MoPho said:


> Morgan J Segal Photography
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morgan J Segal Photography
> 
> Morgan J Segal Photography


Good lawd!!! Me likey (a lot). Well done Sir.


----------



## MoPho

Thanks! Came out to weigh 17lbs even with pedals, computer/mount, cages, and the power meter that "somehow" fell into the box. Was hoping for it to weigh a little less for no other reason than to tell off the naysayers but my friend has a similar set up on his rim brake TCR and it is a bit over 16lbs, so not too surprised. 
Apparently this is the first one in the country

.


----------



## Rashadabd

MoPho said:


> Thanks! Came out to weigh 17lbs even with pedals, computer/mount, cages, and the power meter that "somehow" fell into the box. Was hoping for it to weigh a little less for no other reason than to tell off the naysayers but my friend has a similar set up on his rim brake TCR and it is a bit over 16lbs, so not too surprised.
> Apparently this is the first one in the country
> 
> .


Awesome, I am not an elite climber so I will happily trade a pound of added weight for disc brakes any day.


----------



## Crazy Stu

Great build and thanks for the awesome pics .... good workshop to work in too by the looks of it..... Patiently waiting still for mine or news of delivery!! :mad2:


----------



## Zerort

I'm in the market for a frameset. 

I've decided on the TCR but I haven't decided on the SL or standard advanced frameset.

I do like the paint scheme on the advanced a little better, but the SL is damn unique with the orange and blue. 

The ISP doesn't seem that bad of an idea as long as it does in fact really offer up some compliance (never ridden one). I was initially worried about traveling with this frame, but others have said it is not a problem.

Thoughts/ ideas?

In the grand scheme of things, $850 isn't going to break the bank as they say, but I would like to get some opinions on the two.

Thanks,


----------



## Crazy Stu

Crazy Stu said:


> Great build and thanks for the awesome pics .... good workshop to work in too by the looks of it..... Patiently waiting still for mine or news of delivery!! :mad2:


 Well I sent a email to the Oceania distributor ( Australia and New Zealand ) of Giant about the expected delivery of my SL0... Got the reply today ... 

HMMMM it seems that still a delay on getting the new disc system from SRAM and expected delivery is now mid January 2017!!!... I guess that they may be a wee bit "brake" shy after the initial disc brake debarcle a few years ago that resulted in the recall but I keep seeing tests on the new HRD system all over the place on You Tube and Online magazines... 

Blimey at this rate it'll be a '18 model before it hits the dealer floors.... But I'll still waiting patiently for the bloody thing... PLEASE GIANT... Pull Finger!!!:skep::skep::skep:


----------



## Drizt

Can you guys share some ride reports? I'm eagerly awaiting mine. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MoPho

Will try and write something up when I get a moment but in the meantime:


----------



## Drizt

MoPho said:


> Will try and write something up when I get a moment but in the meantime:


Awesome thanks 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## MoPho

So unfortunately right after taking delivery of the bike I had to leave for a 10 day family trip, so I only have about 300 miles on the bike so far. For comparison I am coming off a 2014 TCR SL size medium and this Advanced Pro is a small, so a bit of a different fit too. I always considered my old TCR to be a scalpel but this bike is a SCALPEL!!! I didn't think it was possible for the handling to get better, but it has. This bike really tracks amazingly through corners and loves to rip down descents. The disc brakes and Di2 add to it. The funny bit is I have been slower descending because it is so much fun to jam on the brakes going into corners that I have been slowing more than I have to LOL. The disc brake naysayers are full of ****, the brakes are just awesome. Obviously you don't gain more stopping power because the tires can only grip so much, but you can feel so much more that you can use the power you have more effectively. Just today I had to do a hard stop from over 35mph, you could hear the tires crying fro grip but I was able to keep them from from locking up. 
After hard braking, you do get some brake rubbing for 10-20s until they cool down. Also after the initial build I did have brake rub, but it was easy to fix. The thru axles are great, nice to not have to check if my wheels being tight before a big descent. Have only had to remove the front wheel so far and it is easier than dealing with a QR and lawyer tabs. The rear might be trickier.

Coming off my SL, this bike is considerably stiffer, both in power transfer and at the front end (which makes for the great steering), BUT it is also a stiffer ride. For lack of a better description, my old TCR had a nice smooth "carpet" ride, first impressions were that this bike is harsh. My first ride left me hugely disappointed in the ride quality. I have since lowered the air pressure from what I usually ride and it is MUCH better, though still stiffer than my old bike. That said we are thinking that much of this harshness is more because of my choice of wheels than the frame (more on this in a bit). I do recall the demo OEM bike to be a bit harsher too, but not this harsh. Maybe the new SL is better, but the firm ride is not in the seat post but through the front end. Also remember I am comparing it to the previous gen bike and a bigger frame, additionally according to Giant the new one is supposed to be stiffer. 
Now I am first to admit that I buy aero wheels more for the look than the supposed performance gain, and these Enve wheels are the SEX!!! Man they look awesome and the red DT Swiss hubs along with the disc rotors just add to it. People really notice them too. 
I am typically skeptical about the claimed marginal gains but I be damned you can really feel the aero on these wheels kick in, at times it almost feels like you have a tail wind. It comes at a price as they are also affected by cross winds more than I had experienced on my previous Reynolds Assault wheels (46mm - Enve 54/63mm F/R), but only in strong gusts is a bit of an issue and you are likely to get blown about no matter what you are riding anyway. 
As noted the wheels are really stiff, unlike the Reynolds, they don't flex at all when you jump on the power, which is great and makes the bike feel responsive. We are thinking that much of the harsh ride is because of how deep these wheels are in addition to the added spoke count for the disc. I've lowered the air pressure a bit and it is pretty good now. Until I try it with different wheels, I won't know for sure, but It's a race bike, not endurance.

The paint finish is great, I love that they went all matte finish instead of glossy for the graphics. I really loved the black with subtle blue accents on my previous TCR, so I was worried I wouldn't like the more colorful graphics on this bike, but I am thrilled with it.

Also, the Di2 is totally worth it, I am as impressed with it as the brakes. It shifts so easily you end up using the gearing more. It's fantastic to be able to make your downshifts while braking into a corner or even in the middle of the corner so that it drops into the gear you need on the exit.

Let me know if you have any other questions


iPhone snap


----------



## Drizt

MoPho said:


> So unfortunately right after taking delivery of the bike I had to leave for a 10 day family trip, so I only have about 300 miles on the bike so far. For comparison I am coming off a 2014 TCR SL size medium and this Advanced Pro is a small, so a bit of a different fit too. I always considered my old TCR to be a scalpel but this bike is a SCALPEL!!! I didn't think it was possible for the handling to get better, but it has. This bike really tracks amazingly through corners and loves to rip down descents. The disc brakes and Di2 add to it. The funny bit is I have been slower descending because it is so much fun to jam on the brakes going into corners that I have been slowing more than I have to LOL. The disc brake naysayers are full of ****, the brakes are just awesome. Obviously you don't gain more stopping power because the tires can only grip so much, but you can feel so much more that you can use the power you have more effectively. Just today I had to do a hard stop from over 35mph, you could hear the tires crying fro grip but I was able to keep them from from locking up.
> After hard braking, you do get some brake rubbing for 10-20s until they cool down. Also after the initial build I did have brake rub, but it was easy to fix. The thru axles are great, nice to not have to check if my wheels being tight before a big descent. Have only had to remove the front wheel so far and it is easier than dealing with a QR and lawyer tabs. The rear might be trickier.
> 
> Coming off my SL, this bike is considerably stiffer, both in power transfer and at the front end (which makes for the great steering), BUT it is also a stiffer ride. For lack of a better description, my old TCR had a nice smooth "carpet" ride, first impressions were that this bike is harsh. My first ride left me hugely disappointed in the ride quality. I have since lowered the air pressure from what I usually ride and it is MUCH better, though still stiffer than my old bike. That said we are thinking that much of this harshness is more because of my choice of wheels than the frame (more on this in a bit). I do recall the demo OEM bike to be a bit harsher too, but not this harsh. Maybe the new SL is better, but the firm ride is not in the seat post but through the front end. Also remember I am comparing it to the previous gen bike and a bigger frame, additionally according to Giant the new one is supposed to be stiffer.
> Now I am first to admit that I buy aero wheels more for the look than the supposed performance gain, and these Enve wheels are the SEX!!! Man they look awesome and the red DT Swiss hubs along with the disc rotors just add to it. People really notice them too.
> I am typically skeptical about the claimed marginal gains but I be damned you can really feel the aero on these wheels kick in, at times it almost feels like you have a tail wind. It comes at a price as they are also affected by cross winds more than I had experienced on my previous Reynolds Assault wheels (46mm - Enve 54/63mm F/R), but only in strong gusts is a bit of an issue and you are likely to get blown about no matter what you are riding anyway.
> As noted the wheels are really stiff, unlike the Reynolds, they don't flex at all when you jump on the power, which is great and makes the bike feel responsive. We are thinking that much of the harsh ride is because of how deep these wheels are in addition to the added spoke count for the disc. I've lowered the air pressure a bit and it is pretty good now. Until I try it with different wheels, I won't know for sure, but It's a race bike, not endurance.
> 
> The paint finish is great, I love that they went all matte finish instead of glossy for the graphics. I really loved the black with subtle blue accents on my previous TCR, so I was worried I wouldn't like the more colorful graphics on this bike, but I am thrilled with it.
> 
> Also, the Di2 is totally worth it, I am as impressed with it as the brakes. It shifts so easily you end up using the gearing more. It's fantastic to be able to make your downshifts while braking into a corner or even in the middle of the corner so that it drops into the gear you need on the exit.
> 
> Let me know if you have any other questions
> 
> 
> iPhone snap


Such a gorgeous bike. 

Think I'll get hunt light aero 50 wheels for mine. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd

I still love how that thing looks man. You really did a great job of selecting pieces that fit together well. It's definitely one of my favorite bikes that I have seen this year thus far (that includes both in person and online). 

I have one question. One of the early reviews mentioned fork shuddering when braking sometimes. I haven't heard anyone else mention it in any of the recent reviews though (including the one you posted above). It sounds like you are doing some heavy and technical braking, so have you experienced any shuddering at all?

New Giant TCR Disc launched - First Ride - Cycling Weekly

FWIW, I am torn again between the Advanced 1 Disc complete bike, starting from scratch with either an Advanced Pro Disc frameset or Advanced SL frameset, or going with the Scott Addict Disc (Addict 20 $3500/Addict 30 $2850). I am leaning toward the Advanced 1 Disc or Addict 30 Disc, since that would leave more room to throw money at a wheel upgrade. I am still lusting after the new wider Zipp 303 Firecrest Disc Tubeless wheels with black decals paired with some 28mm tubeless tires. I don't think I will be happy with any of the cheaper wheels at this point. With regard to which bike to go with, one day I am sold on one option and then another the next day. :idea:......:idea:...... Same shop (and factory- both are made in Giant's factory) either way, so I can't use that to help me narrow it down any. Not sure what to do yet, but I have definitely settled on wheels and tires (Schwalbe). I guess that is progress... 

Any advice any of you feel like sharing is appreciated. The Giant bikes are a bit cheaper, come with a lifetime warranty, and have better paint schemes, but the Addict bikes ride a little smoother (but aren't as stiff) and have the disc brake cable routing internally through the fork, etc. The Addict is probably a little lighter as well. 

EB16: Zipp 303 finally goes tubeless! Plus new disc-disc & premium 202 NSW, more - Bikerumor

Zipp - Speed Weaponry | Wheels | 303 Firecrest® Carbon Clincher Tubeless Disc-brake

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/bikes-tcr-advanced-disc 

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/tcr-advanced-pro-disc-frameset

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/tcr-advanced-sl-disc-frameset

https://www.scott-sports.com/us/en/products/249658025/SCOTT-Addict-30-Disc-Bike

https://www.scott-sports.com/us/en/products/249656019/SCOTT-Addict-20-Disc-Bike


----------



## MoPho

Rashadabd said:


> I still love how that thing looks man. You really did a great job of selecting pieces that fit together well. It's definitely one of my favorite bikes that I have seen this year thus far (that includes both in person and online).
> 
> I have one question. One of the early reviews mentioned fork shuddering when braking sometimes. I haven't heard anyone else mention it in any of the recent reviews though (including the one you posted above). It sounds like you are doing some heavy and technical braking, so have you experienced any shuddering at all?
> 
> New Giant TCR Disc launched - First Ride - Cycling Weekly
> 
> FWIW, I am torn again between the Advanced 1 Disc complete bike, starting from scratch with either an Advanced Pro Disc frameset or Advanced SL frameset, or going with the Scott Addict Disc (Addict 20 $3500/Addict 30 $2850). I am leaning toward the Advanced 1 Disc or Addict 30 Disc, since that would leave more room to throw money at a wheel upgrade. I am still lusting after the new wider Zipp 303 Firecrest Disc Tubeless wheels with black decals paired with some 28mm tubeless tires. I don't think I will be happy with any of the cheaper wheels at this point. With regard to which bike to go with, one day I am sold on one option and then another the next day. :idea:......:idea:...... Same shop (and factory- both are made in Giant's factory) either way, so I can't use that to help me narrow it down any. Not sure what to do yet, but I have definitely settled on wheels and tires (Schwalbe). I guess that is progress...
> 
> Any advice any of you feel like sharing is appreciated. The Giant bikes are a bit cheaper, come with a lifetime warranty, and have better paint schemes, but the Addict bikes ride a little smoother (but aren't as stiff) and have the disc brake cable routing internally through the fork, etc. The Addict is probably a little lighter as well.



Thanks for the compliments! I had read that article too, but I have not experienced the shuddering at all so far. 

So today I scored a slightly used set of the Giant SLR1 Carbon disc wheels that came off a TCR advanced Pro. Plan to use them for wheels on the indoor trainer and as back ups. Will be interested to see if it changes the ride. The guy I bought them off of is an LBS manager near by and bought an advanced pro for himself. He ended up putting the same Enve wheels as I did and didn't think the ride is that harsh at all and his previous bike was a Defy disc. During the conversation about this I realized that my first ride on the bike was on a route that is notoriously rough, so maybe that skewed my perception. I had immediately lowered the air pressure on the next ride, so I will try again with higher pressure and report back. 

Not sure I can help much with your bike choices since I have not ridden the others, but if it means anything, my friends shop is both a Scott and Giant dealer, he built up a Scott bike for himself but seems to prefer his Giant (Propel)

Your budget seems to be all over the place but seems your best bet would be to buy the Advanced Pro with the Di2 if you can live with the Orange. The electronic shifting is worth it. 


.


----------



## Rashadabd

MoPho said:


> Thanks for the compliments! I had read that article too, but I have not experienced the shuddering at all so far.
> 
> So today I scored a slightly used set of the Giant SLR1 Carbon disc wheels that came off a TCR advanced Pro. Plan to use them for wheels on the indoor trainer and as back ups. Will be interested to see if it changes the ride. The guy I bought them off of is an LBS manager near by and bought an advanced pro for himself. He ended up putting the same Enve wheels as I did and didn't think the ride is that harsh at all and his previous bike was a Defy disc. During the conversation about this I realized that my first ride on the bike was on a route that is notoriously rough, so maybe that skewed my perception. I had immediately lowered the air pressure on the next ride, so I will try again with higher pressure and report back.
> 
> Not sure I can help much with your bike choices since I have not ridden the others, but if it means anything, my friends shop is both a Scott and Giant dealer, he built up a Scott bike for himself but seems to prefer his Giant (Propel)
> 
> Your budget seems to be all over the place but seems your best bet would be to buy the Advanced Pro with the Di2 if you can live with the Orange. The electronic shifting is worth it.
> 
> 
> .


Please keep us updated on your wheel tests, I am interested in hearing your thoughts. Thank you for your for the advice. I definitely considered that option multiple times. I don't like the black and orange much at all to be honest. I love that the bike comes with Di2, but I am pretty set on going with the Zipp 303 Firecrest Disc Wheels and wouldn't be able to do that if I bought the complete Advanced Pro Disc bike (not even close). I like the look of the Giant wheels, but I definitely prefer something that is wider than 23mm for multiple reasons. 

From a financial and effort standpoint, the best case scenario for me is just to get a complete bike for $2500 or less and then just add the wheels. That's what makes the Advanced 1 and Scott Addict Disc 30 so appealing. The move to electronic shifting would likely have to happen later on down the road. I haven't been able to make adding both the wheels and electronic shifting at the same time work regardless of how I crunch the numbers thus far. I am pretty sure I can piece together a hydraulic Di2 group for a pretty reasonable price via ebay and closeout sales fairly easily once I am ready, so getting that stock/out of the gate isn't a deal breaker. The only scenarios where it seems like I may be able to come away with both wheels and an electronic groupset initially is to start with a cheaper bike like the Defy Advanced 3 or a cheaper wheelset like the Giant wheels or something like a set of Reynolds or a set from an independent brand from China like Yoeleo. Every other option seems to end up being about $500-$1000 over the budget that works for me. 

You are right though, if I liked the color and the wheels, the Advanced Pro Disc would be perfect. It's a great value as are many of the TCR complete builds. To be completely honest, I don't really like the paint scheme on the Advanced Disc 1 or the Addict Disc 30 much either, but I could live with them. That being said, going with one of the better looking framesets works financially as well if I build it up with mechanical shifting and select cheaper handlebars, saddle, and stem. I prefer the paint schemes on the TCR framesets over all of the other options by a significant margin as well (I actually really like them). This is where I typically get stuck, btw. I really don't want to go through the hassle of shopping for deals on parts while building up the bike from a frameset, but I guess that may be the only scenario where I come away with both a bike and wheels I completely love to both ride and look at.

Right now, the best options seem to be one of the following:

1.) Giant TCR Advanced 1 Disc upgraded with Zipp 303 Firecrest Tubeless Disc wheels and Shimano RS685 shifters. (I am not in love with the paint job, but this option allows me to take my time getting the wheels, plus my lbs already has the bike in stock in my size).

2). Build up from the Giant Advanced Pro frameset using Zipp 303 Firecrest Tubeless Disc wheels and a Sram Rival/Force or Shimano 105/Ultegra groupset. (The idea of the finished product here makes me smile while the process to get there makes me want to cry. I am not excited about spending time shopping for deals online and waiting for pieces to arrive one at a time from all over the country/world).

3.) Forget the TCR and upgrade a Defy Advanced 3 with both Zipp 303 Firecrest Tubeless Disc Wheels and an electronic groupset (Di2 or Sram eTap). (This one is a stretch financially and I wouldn't really come away with the frame I want, but I would end up with a pretty great bike from a looks and performance standpoint that is built around some awesome components).


----------



## Zerort

MoPho said:


> Game on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I just bought this frameset. Will be building up with Sram Red, Reynolds Assualt wheels.


----------



## Zerort

Just picked up my frame. Size M. Frame, seatpost, rear axle, miscellaneous paper covering from package - 1,190 grams. no fork.

I measured it like this in case anyone wanted to compare against the SL frame with ISP.


----------



## Zerort




----------



## Rashadabd

Here's a little TCR history for you guys. Some of this is really interesting IMO.


----------



## MoPho

I had a pretty good crash on the bike today, descending into a tight hairpin corner, it turned out to be damp and slimy despite looking dry, front wheel washed out and I went down hard. Friend behind me did the same trying to avoid me. While on the side of the road dusting ourselves off, another rider came in and went down too. 
Bent derailleur hanger, the derailleur ground up and it looks like the cage is bent too. Levers took a lot of cosmetic damage. Looks like the frame and everything else is fine though 
I got a lot of road rash on my leg, hip and shoulder, but fine otherwise. Really bummed. Haven't had a crash in like 8 years or so. :mad2:

Did set a bunch of PR's on the ride though


----------



## Rashadabd

MoPho said:


> I had a pretty good crash on the bike today, descending into a tight hairpin corner, it turned out to be damp and slimy despite looking dry, front wheel washed out and I went down hard. Friend behind me did the same trying to avoid me. While on the side of the road dusting ourselves off, another rider came in and went down too.
> Bent derailleur hanger, the derailleur ground up and it looks like the cage is bent too. Levers took a lot of cosmetic damage. Looks like the frame and everything else is fine though
> I got a lot of road rash on my leg, hip and shoulder, but fine otherwise. Really bummed. Haven't had a crash in like 8 years or so. :mad2:
> 
> Did set a bunch of PR's on the ride though


Bummer man! I am glad that you and the most expensive parts of your bike are ok. Heal up and get back out there. Congrats on the PRs as well, lol. 

I pretty much settled on the SL frameset btw. It''s not available in my size yet though. Planning to build it up with Zipp 303s and a mechanical groupset (probably pieced together at a discount via eBay and online sales).


----------



## MoPho

Rashadabd said:


> Bummer man! I am glad that you and the most expensive parts of your bike are ok. Heal up and get back out there. Congrats on the PRs as well, lol.
> 
> I pretty much settled on the SL frameset btw. It''s not available in my size yet though. Planning to build it up with Zipp 303s and a mechanical groupset (probably pieced together at a discount via eBay and online sales).



That's going to be sweet. Look forward to seeing it


.


----------



## DocEndurance

The OP asked if anyone was riding the 2017 TCR disc. I am, and here are my thoughts after enjoying the posts thus far. 


First, three years ago, I bought a Spesh Roubaix as my first road bike. I live in the Sierra Nevada foothills and regularly climb some pretty challenging hills. In addition, many of the roads around my home are pretty rough, so the Roubaix was the bike my LBS recommended. Like the OP, I didn’t know if I would stick with cycling, but I know now that I’m quite obsessed with it. I have since upgraded the wheels on the Roubaix as well as the group set from 105 ten-speed to Ultegra 11-speed with an 11-32 cassette. The bike climbs so well that I shipped it to Colorado where I’ve ridden it on some pretty decent climbs, Flagstaff, out of Boulder, being the most challenging, for example. 


Meanwhile, I bought a second bike last year. This time I wanted a more race-oriented bike, and I settled on a Cannondale Supersix Evo Hi-Mod Dura-Ace. It’s light, fast, and stiff especially with the Hollowgram crankset. I love this bike, but I find that the descents I have around my home can be treacherous the day after a rain when the wheels and brakes are likely to pick up some moisture on shady sections of road making slowing down a bit tricky. So, I started looking around for a bike similar to the Supersix but with disc brakes. 


This led me to the TCR Advanced Pro 1 Disc. I’m not a bike mechanic, so I wanted to be happy with a bike right out of the box. After trying other brands (Trek Domane, Cannondale Synapse) I test rode the TCR and it sold itself. At 17 lbs, it’s two pounds heavier than the Supersix, and I needed it to be a climber as well as a descender, so I had the LBS swap out the mid-compact chainrings for compact and added a mid-cage RD and an 11-32 cassette. In short, the bike is perfect for my riding around the foothills. It’s racy, feels like the Supersix (almost identical geometry) and it slows on descents when the wheels are wet. 


Other thoughts … I’m so used to the snappy acceleration of the Supersix that I was somewhat fearful that the TCR wouldn’t give me that same feeling. Not so! The TCR feels every bit as responsive, especially on short hill sprints. I also really like the quick response of the UDi2 group set and the fact that cross-chaining is a thing of the past. The stock wheel set doesn’t bother me, but I’m sure that down the road I’ll think about an upgrade. In addition, the rough roads around here are not a problem on this bike although I do run it at 85-95 psi. For now, this is a terrific bike, and with rain in the forecast, I’ll be ready to ride.


----------



## MoPho

Another review

https://cyclingtips.com/2016/11/giant-tcr-advanced-pro-disc-review/



.


----------



## Zerort

Interesting. Im building up this bike and will to be using a mid cage RD, but with a 11-30 cassette and a compact crankset.

Glad to see someone else doing the same thing.


----------



## DocEndurance

I understand completely!


I have to believe that it’s not such an uncommon thing for riders who prefer the geometry of a race-oriented bike to choose the gearing of an endurance ride. In the hills, it’s a good combination, especially for old guys like me who would rather a good climb than a round of golf.


Which 11-speed 11-30 cassette are you planning to use? Dura-Ace R9100?


----------



## Zerort

Agreed.

Sram Red 11-30


----------



## Zerort

Build (Medium) is coming in a bit above 16 lbs. - with 160 mm discs

I still need to install the bottom bracket, cut the steerer tube, swap a Continental 4000 and tube for a Schwalbe Pro One tubeless, and install one side of bar tape. Right now its at 16 lbs 4 oz (7.37 kg) with pedals.


----------



## FasterStronger

I love how I started this thread and then flaked and bought a propel at a killer deal.

I have been checking in on this thread with interest because if I can score a deal at the end of the season next year I'll sell my defy and the tcr can cover what I used my defy for. 

mopho your build looks great and rashad I'm sorry to say I really enjoy reading about how you torture yourself back and forth with the decisions at hand - makes me feel better about doing the same. 
Enjoy your bikes!


----------



## MoPho




----------



## ChuckDiesel

Crazy Stu said:


> I've got the SL0 arriving in about 4 weeks so looking forward to it after ordering it about 8 weeks ago. Missed the initial shipment of 4 bikes that all went to Australia but got the first bike to come to New Zealand. Already have the Red Quarq with the new graphics ready to go into it and hoping to get a few shots of the build ( with scale pics to ) so everyone knows what these things weigh in at....
> I already have a '12 SL1 and still very happy with that and such a great decending and responsive bike, and so I had no qualms in putting down the deposit for the SL0... been waiting 2 years for this bike and my partner loves the neon orange... such a safe bright colour she says!! LOL... I call it Strava orange for the obvious reasons..:wink:


Did you ever get your hands on this bike? I'm dying for one. Backordered in the US with unknown ship date, waiting on SRAM to get the etap hydros out.


----------



## Raidboss

I just ordered my TCR Advanced Pro 1 as I too was greatly attracted by the value of having Di2 even though I have never used it in person. It was hard to pass up the value in that build. Plus I wanted the all carbon OverDrive 2.
I will be sure to post some pic and a review when it arrives.
Like some others have mentioned I will be taking the chainrings off in favor of going to a true compact 50/34 as well as moving to a 11-32 cassette. It’s a climbing bike after all, even though Di2 is not a lightest group set, I still want it as my body is where I can make the most weight gains lol.

Wheels: I’m pretty sure I’m just going to sell the stock Giant wheels. Also mentioned before I want a wider rim. I have been running HED Ardennes for some time and I can’t get over what a nice profile the give a 25mm tire at 60 psi. I already have an aero bike with deep section wheels for crit racing, thus this will be my climber. I really want to go head in a grab the New tubeless Zipp 303 as they have 21 mm wide internal rims or maybe Stan Avion. But then again they are a little deeper than a true “climbing wheel”. I still would not sacrifice rim width for a lighter wheel as what is the point of having disc brakes and then limiting your contact patch so that you might actually take advantage of all that braking/grip.

I’m really concerned with the tire clearance, SURE it looks great at the fork and the seat stays BUT the limiting factor being where it passes the seat tube and where it goes better the chain stays. I’m I going to have a problem as the Zipps claim the best aero gains with a 28mm tire and that on a 21 mm wide internal rim would be more like a 30. That is my number one concern with this bike, not that I plan to run anything over a 25, but a 28 for the winter here in Seattle.


----------



## Aeolite

I ended up ordering the rim version TCR Advanced SL2 KOM (Red) as I wanted to use my two month old Zipp 404 NSW's on this beautiful bike. If not for the new wheels I would most likely ended up getting the Advanced SL 0 disk.
My new bike will be stripped down to the frame and reassembled with Dura Ace 9100 groupset, Zipp 404 NSW's, Enve bar with Giant propriatery carbon stem. I'll get a professional fitting as soon as the bike is done. Can't wait!


----------



## DocEndurance

Aeolite said:


> I ended up ordering the rim version TCR Advanced SL2 KOM


Aeolite, nice choice! If I hadn't wanted disc brakes, I would definitely have considered the Advanced SL2 KOM. It's a climber, for sure, with the compact chainrings and 11-32 cassette. Even with an 11-28, you'll get up any hill segments very quickly. Enjoy your ride once it's set up the way you want it.


----------



## Drizt

Picked up my TCR advanced pro disc and put 250km on it. I'm impressed. Thinking of getting the hunt 50mm jobbies that are currently on pre-order. That said, the stock wheelset is really nice.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## gaff

it looks like they are speccing 140mm sram rotors on the SL version.

will be interesting considering AFAIK sram's recc. is 140mm for CX and 160mm for road.

aesthetically 140mm is so much better.


----------



## HSracer

gaff said:


> it looks like they are speccing 140mm sram rotors on the SL version.
> 
> will be interesting considering AFAIK sram's recc. is 140mm for CX and 160mm for road.
> 
> aesthetically 140mm is so much better.



I have the TCR Pro Disc with 140mm rotors and it is plenty


----------



## MoPho

So I finally got to ride the bike with the Giant SLR 1 wheels, and I can now say that the harsh ride was from the Enve wheels, I am thinking more specifically the width of them. The Enves are really wide, so the tire is stretched and there is less sidewall. The Reynolds wheels on my old TCR are very narrow, and you can visually see how bulbous the tires sit on the wheel compared to the Enve and even the the SLR wheels, so I am deducing the really nice ride quality is from the added sidewall flex. That said, the Enve wheels definitely hold your speed better than either of those wheels. Will probably alternate between the two depending on conditions. It's really nice to be able to swap wheels without having to switch brake pads, readjust the calipers for the pad depth or mess around with toe on the pads. 
The disc brakes really earned their keep yesterday after I had to ride the brakes in order to descend a mile long 13% grade in pea soup fog, wet roads and 35 degree temps. Only had about 10 feet of vision. The brakes worked great and were consistent the whole way down.


.


----------



## Awd

MoPho said:


> So I finally got to ride the bike with the Giant SLR 1 wheels, and I can now say that the harsh ride was from the Enve wheels, I am thinking more specifically the width of them. The Enves are really wide, so the tire is stretched and there is less sidewall. The Reynolds wheels on my old TCR are very narrow, and you can visually see how bulbous the tires sit on the wheel compared to the Enve and even the the SLR wheels, so I am deducing the really nice ride quality is from the added sidewall flex. That said, the Enve wheels definitely hold your speed better than either of those wheels. Will probably alternate between the two depending on conditions. It's really nice to be able to swap wheels without having to switch brake pads, readjust the calipers for the pad depth or mess around with toe on the pads.
> The disc brakes really earned their keep yesterday after I had to ride the brakes in order to descend a mile long 13% grade in pea soup fog, wet roads and 35 degree temps. Only had about 10 feet of vision. The brakes worked great and were consistent the whole way down.
> 
> 
> .


First let me say, I love the look of the bike with the Enve 5.6. What size tires are you running and do you have any clearance issues in the front or back with the Enve 5.6?


----------



## MoPho

Awd said:


> First let me say, I love the look of the bike with the Enve 5.6. What size tires are you running and do you have any clearance issues in the front or back with the Enve 5.6?



I am running 25c on them, and there is plenty of room, could run 28c


----------



## Awd

MoPho said:


> I am running 25c on them, and there is plenty of room, could run 28c


It would interesting to hear how the 28c tires would work. Do you have frame rub from the enve 5.6 or is there alot of clearance between rim and frame?


----------



## MoPho

Awd said:


> It would interesting to hear how the 28c tires would work. Do you have frame rub from the enve 5.6 or is there alot of clearance between rim and frame?


No rub whatsoever, not even close. The only place that is even remotely tight is at the seat tube and there is a good 1/4" space with the 25c tire



.


----------



## Drizt

MoPho said:


> No rub whatsoever, not even close. The only place that is even remotely tight is at the seat tube and there is a good 1/4" space with the 25c tire
> 
> 
> 
> .


28c no issue. 30c I imagine would work

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Awd

Drizt said:


> 28c no issue. 30c I imagine would work
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Wow that is seriously impressive! What brand tire is the 28c?


----------



## Drizt

Awd said:


> Wow that is seriously impressive! What brand tire is the 28c?


4 seasons

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Zerort

I had a chance to ride this bike yesterday. My first time since building it this past winter.

I have Reynolds Assault wheels, like I think Mopho has or had (can't remember if he says he still has them or not). I also have 25c Schwalbe Pro One tubeless.

There was no harshness whatsoever in my ride over 36 miles. Now, the bike isn't plush over potholes, but what road bike is?

I absolutely love this bike. The build came in around 16 lbs, and I can't be more happy. 

If you are on the fence about this frame, you will not be disappointed. I think for the price of a frameset, it can't be beat.


----------



## MoPho

Zerort said:


> I had a chance to ride this bike yesterday. My first time since building it this past winter.
> 
> I have Reynolds Assault wheels, like I think Mopho has or had (can't remember if he says he still has them or not). I also have 25c Schwalbe Pro One tubeless.
> 
> There was no harshness whatsoever in my ride over 36 miles. Now, the bike isn't plush over potholes, but what road bike is?
> 
> I absolutely love this bike. The build came in around 16 lbs, and I can't be more happy.
> 
> If you are on the fence about this frame, you will not be disappointed. I think for the price of a frameset, it can't be beat.



I am running Enve 5.6. I have the Reynolds on my other bike. I now believe the Enve wheels (width makes the tires lower profile) are much to do with the harshness I experienced 

What is the rest of your build?



.


----------



## Zerort

MoPho said:


> What is the rest of your build?
> .


 
Sram Red compact drivetrain and brakes (non E-tap), Enve bars, Shimano Dura Ace pedals, and Schwalbe Pro One tubeless at about 75 psi


----------



## DocEndurance

Congratulations on completing what looks to be an exceptional build. I've got a real interest in the comments regarding wheel choice simply because my TCR is completely stock. I'm pretty certain that my first upgrade will be wheels. I will say, though, that I am pretty happy with the stock Giant wheels and the tubeless setup. Enjoy your ride!


----------



## MoPho

Zerort said:


> Sram Red compact drivetrain and brakes (non E-tap), Enve bars, Shimano Dura Ace pedals, and Schwalbe Pro One tubeless at about 75 psi



:thumbsup: The Sram red explains the weight, I am at 17lbs with Ultegra Di2. A friend with the exact same set up as mine but with rim brakes is about 16.5lbs


.


----------



## Crazy Stu

Well I can't find the Giant bike pic thread so I thought I would upload some pics of the new stead as I was going to get a TCR SL0 Disc..... but I gave up in frustration and decided to update my IM bike instead... I may still get a TCR SL0 Disc... or maybe a Propel Disc if it's released this year !!! :wink::wink: 

Couple of upgrades already with ditching the stock PA2 aero wheels after reading that they break nipples, spokes and go out of true pretty easily... ( my girlfriends Avail broke a nipple today on her PA2 wheelset probably out of sympathy!!! ) and I upgraded to some new Duraace C24's as they're absolutely bombproof and a **** load lighter - I already have some Zipp F/C's with 240s hubs from my sold off Felt DA for the BIG days.... and I also threw on a Quarq PM that I had already purchased for my SL0 Disc that never turned up....

I've just had a basic fit awaiting a more detailed specific fit but a nice ride after a short shakedown ride as I couldn't resist.... Etap is awesome although i would hazard to guess that Duraace DI2 would also be great.... the front aero/ water vault system is massive and it holds 2 complete water bottles full of fluids plus also the smaller aero bottle on the downtube as well.. just a few other smaller changes compared to the '16 model but nothing too major, and just a few tweaks like the aero bottle tube positioniong and tube size to be sorted and it'll be perfect!!


----------



## ChuckDiesel

Sweet looking bike Stu!! That should keep you entertained while waiting for the SL0 that may never come! I know that eTap will be awesome.

I ended up going with the TCR Advanced Pro Disc. Picked it up last week and got about 200 miles on it so far. Will post up my thoughts and pics later this week, but in short, I'm super happy with the bike!


----------



## Aeolite

My 2017 TCR Advanced SL, Non-disk


----------



## gaff

^ wow - what country is that color scheme available from?

size Small?


----------



## Aeolite

gaff said:


> ^ wow - what country is that color scheme available from?
> 
> size Small?


The color is neon red, size small. The color is available here in the U.S.

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/tcr-advanced-sl-2-kom


----------



## lezaar

Hi all, I jump into this very interesting topic. I plan to buy the 2017 Giant TCR Advanced pro Disc. Unfortunately the bike won't be available in Europe before several months. 

This lets me time to think about the best way to adapt the gears to my needs. I fear that the 52/36 - 11/28 may be too hard for not so flat areas like the one I live in. 

I read that some of you ride compact gears (50/34 - 11-32). 

Has anyone tested (52-/36 - 11-32)?

Any advices on the best compromise?

Thanks !


----------



## Drizt

lezaar said:


> Hi all, I jump into this very interesting topic. I plan to buy the 2017 Giant TCR Advanced pro Disc. Unfortunately the bike won't be available in Europe before several months.
> 
> This lets me time to think about the best way to adapt the gears to my needs. I fear that the 52/36 - 11/28 may be too hard for not so flat areas like the one I live in.
> 
> I read that some of you ride compact gears (50/34 - 11-32).
> 
> Has anyone tested (52-/36 - 11-32)?
> 
> Any advices on the best compromise?
> 
> Thanks !


Try stock setup first.

I manage most hills 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## lezaar

Of course testing the stock setup first makes most sense...But changing afterwards will imply additional costs. MyY reseller is willing to adapt the bike to my needs upon delivery without additional costs


----------



## MoPho

lezaar said:


> Hi all, I jump into this very interesting topic. I plan to buy the 2017 Giant TCR Advanced pro Disc. Unfortunately the bike won't be available in Europe before several months.
> 
> This lets me time to think about the best way to adapt the gears to my needs. I fear that the 52/36 - 11/28 may be too hard for not so flat areas like the one I live in.
> 
> I read that some of you ride compact gears (50/34 - 11-32).
> 
> Has anyone tested (52-/36 - 11-32)?
> 
> Any advices on the best compromise?
> 
> Thanks !



I don't know if the 32t cog will work with the standard derailleur ( I think it may) but you can swap a 34t chainring and run a 34/52 front with the Di2. 
The additional costs for changing should be minimal, its only around $50 combined for the chainring and cassette. You probably only need to switch to the 34t ($15-20) chainring and leave the 11-28.


.


----------



## lezaar

Thanks for that one...still 12 weeks to go 



MoPho said:


> I don't know if the 32t cog will work with the standard derailleur ( I think it may) but you can swap a 34t chainring and run a 34/52 front with the Di2.


----------



## jumbojuice

hello all, I've been browsing various forums and the TCR Adv disc series are talked about here... my new frameset is quietly waiting for the necessary tools to start being built (TorqTite wrenches).

Size S frame, 955g with water bottle bolts and the grommets, drop out, and FD mount, uncut seat post. Fork is 329g uncut.

Seat mast is 110g while all the spacers are 12g. Then the thru axles are 64 and 75 front and rear respectively.

Didn't weight the headset yet. Top cover is carbon fiber about 9mm stack. I think I will stick with the normal steerer tube expander at 48g. Anyone tried the Aircap?

Will transplant the existing R785+6870 Di2. I hate the Di2 entrance at top tube facing the drive side... it's a cheap design decision by copying the rim brake version frameset. Should be going with rear brake hose. Need to get eTap HRD to get rid of the stupid cable things... I even configured my Di2 buttons for RD same as eTap.

Feels quality everywhere. It's the cheapest top range among the competitors, costs the same as a S3 Disc frameset (both after discount).

Anyway, can't wait to bring it out, guess it would look awesome under proper sunshine


----------



## MoPho

jumbojuice said:


> I hate the Di2 entrance at top tube facing the drive side... it's a cheap design decision by copying the rim brake version frameset. Should be going with rear brake hose.



Agreed, I ran the Di2 Wire in with the rear brake hose, cleans it up perfectly. 
Also am disappointed that they didn't do internal routing through the fork for the front brake hose. They claim they didn't do it because it saves weight, but I bet next year it will have the internal routing so they can say there has been an "upgrade" to the frame :mad2:


----------



## jumbojuice

Yes I noticed that. Did you trim the grommet to allow the wire goes with the hose? I'm still rehearsing the installation in my mind.


----------



## MoPho

jumbojuice said:


> Yes I noticed that. Did you trim the grommet to allow the wire goes with the hose? I'm still rehearsing the installation in my mind.


I don't believe so, I think we just needed to stretch it a little


----------



## nkrax

Here is mine....Im loving it!


----------



## Aeolite

nkrax said:


> Here is mine....Im loving it!
> 
> View attachment 318276


Sweet looking bike shot with good lighting.


----------



## nkrax

Thanks.


----------



## StevieTopSiders

HSracer said:


> I have the TCR Pro Disc with 140mm rotors and it is plenty


Is it possible to fit 160mm on the TCR? It seems from pictures of the brake calipers that the shimano brakes can fit 140mm and 160mm from the same caliper, but I wanted to double check, as I'm looking at the TCR SL Disc and wanna spec 160mm (assuming the disc brake mounts and and brakes are the same for 140mm and 160mm).


----------



## MoPho

StevieTopSiders said:


> Is it possible to fit 160mm on the TCR? It seems from pictures of the brake calipers that the shimano brakes can fit 140mm and 160mm from the same caliper, but I wanted to double check, as I'm looking at the TCR SL Disc and wanna spec 160mm (assuming the disc brake mounts and and brakes are the same for 140mm and 160mm).


Looks like nkraks bike above has 160mm rotors. If running the Shimano, I believe you only need a different flat mount spacer for the 160mm. 
.


----------



## jumbojuice

I'm in the process of building it up with 160/140. I'm confident that any bike with flat mounts should handle 160.


----------



## Wookiebiker

I picked up a new Giant TCR Advance Disc a few weeks ago and have several 70 mile rides on it. The bike feels incredibly responsive, however, feels just a little harsher overall than the Scott Foil it's replacing. 

I did make a few changes to the bike:


Specialized Power Pro saddle
Power2Max Rotor cranks
ITM X-Zero stem (It's very hard to find a 1 1/4" stem with more drop than the stock stem
Kore headset top cap that's 5mm lower than the stock cap

The bike as seen weighs 17.1 pounds (including pedals, cage, computer), which isn't too bad for an Ultegra Di2, disc brake equipped bike.

When the tires wear out, I'll probably replace with Bontrager R3 TLR tires, which are tubeless tires ... though about going back to tubes, but as many flats as I get from road staples, I'm going to keep the tubeless set up.


----------



## HSracer

Wookiebiker said:


> I picked up a new Giant TCR Advance Disc a few weeks ago and have several 70 mile rides on it. The bike feels incredibly responsive, however, feels just a little harsher overall than the Scott Foil it's replacing.
> 
> I did make a few changes to the bike:
> 
> 
> Specialized Power Pro saddle
> Power2Max Rotor cranks
> ITM X-Zero stem (It's very hard to find a 1 1/4" stem with more drop than the stock stem
> Kore headset top cap that's 5mm lower than the stock cap
> 
> The bike as seen weighs 17.1 pounds (including pedals, cage, computer), which isn't too bad for an Ultegra Di2, disc brake equipped bike.
> 
> When the tires wear out, I'll probably replace with Bontrager R3 TLR tires, which are tubeless tires ... though about going back to tubes, but as many flats as I get from road staples, I'm going to keep the tubeless set up.


 I actually already replaced my tires with the R3 TLRs and it has really improved the ride. Much smoother and more comfortable. I also find they inspire a lot more confidence through the corners


----------



## Wookiebiker

HSracer said:


> I actually already replaced my tires with the R3 TLRs and it has really improved the ride. Much smoother and more comfortable. I also find they inspire a lot more confidence through the corners


Did you go with the 23c or 25c tires? If you went with the 25c, are the wider/taller than the stock Giant tires? 

Just curious ... the stock Giant 25c tires look more like 23c tires.


----------



## HSracer

Wookiebiker said:


> Did you go with the 23c or 25c tires? If you went with the 25c, are the wider/taller than the stock Giant tires?
> 
> Just curious ... the stock Giant 25c tires look more like 23c tires.


The bontragers actually come in 24c and 26c. I went with the 26c and there was quite a noticeable bump in width and total volume.


----------



## Wookiebiker

HSracer said:


> The bontragers actually come in 24c and 26c. I went with the 26c and there was quite a noticeable bump in width and total volume.


Thanks for the reply ... I'll probably go with the 24c's when the time comes as I'm happy with the size of the current tires.

Granted, larger tires have more volume for lower pressure and a better ride overall, but the current tires (though they are rough riding) are fine with me ... 4 hour rides are not that big of a deal.

Going tubeless is new to me ... so trying to find the right tire to replace the stock ones with has been a bit of a guessing game, however, I have a lot of experience with Bontrager tires using the R series on my TT bikes and AW series on my winter bike.


----------



## Awd

MoPho said:


> I am running 25c on them, and there is plenty of room, could run 28c


Hey MoPho,

Have you tried 28c tires yet? I'll be getting my 5.6 soon and have given thought to trying the Vittoria Corsa G+ tire in 28c? I am currently on the stock wheels with GP4000s in 25c. Any thoughts?


----------



## MoPho

Awd said:


> Hey MoPho,
> 
> Have you tried 28c tires yet? I'll be getting my 5.6 soon and have given thought to trying the Vittoria Corsa G+ tire in 28c? I am currently on the stock wheels with GP4000s in 25c. Any thoughts?



I have not yet, I have a stash of 25c GP4000's so it may be a while


.


----------



## Monk

A little off topic, but looking for info on the stock Giant SL OD2 stem. I bought a 2017 Defy Advanced PRO 1 (not the TCR), but need a longer stem. (I assume the two models are similar and use the same stem/size)?
I happened to have a longer Specialized 1-1/4" stem, but it was too large for the steerer? Anyone know if only the proprietary OD2 stem fits properly?
Thanks


----------



## Awd

Monk said:


> A little off topic, but looking for info on the stock Giant SL OD2 stem. I bought a 2017 Defy Advanced PRO 1 (not the TCR), but need a longer stem. (I assume the two models are similar and use the same stem/size)?
> I happened to have a longer Specialized 1-1/4" stem, but it was too large for the steerer? Anyone know if only the proprietary OD2 stem fits properly?
> Thanks


I managed to fit a 100mm Pro Vibe 7s alloy stem 1-1/4 on TCR Adv pro disc 1. I am surprised to hear that the Spec 1-1/4" was too large. The other stem I considered with Ritchey and Zipp.


----------



## Monk

Awd said:


> I managed to fit a 100mm Pro Vibe 7s alloy stem 1-1/4 on TCR Adv pro disc 1. I am surprised to hear that the Spec 1-1/4" was too large. The other stem I considered with Ritchey and Zipp.


Thanks for the reply. Upon more research, the Specialized stem I had was a proprietary size which was larger than the Giant.
I'm surprised you were able to fit another stem? The taper of the Giant steerer makes most 1-1/4" stems unusable. The OD2 seems to be all I can find. Glad yours worked out.


----------



## Awd

Monk said:


> Thanks for the reply. Upon more research, the Specialized stem I had was a proprietary size which was larger than the Giant.
> I'm surprised you were able to fit another stem? The taper of the Giant steerer makes most 1-1/4" stems unusable. The OD2 seems to be all I can find. Glad yours worked out.


I would be surprised if any stem that fits 1-1/4" will not fit. 

Below are the links for the zipp, ritchey, and pro
Zipp - Speed Weaponry | Stems | Service Course SL-OS Stem

https://ritcheylogic.com/wcs-4-axis-1-25-blatte-stem

PRO - Vibe Stem


----------



## Wookiebiker

Ritchey, Pro, Zipp and ITM all make stems that will fit. The Pro Vibe 7 stems are harder to find, though it looks like you can get them shipped from Taiwan by ordering from Ebay.

The Zipp and Ritchey are +/-6 degree stems ... the Pro and ITM are +/-10 stems ... I have the ITM X-Zero on my bike and like it well enough.

All of the giant 1 1/4" stems will fit on the TCR and I believe all are +/-8 degree stems.


----------



## Rashadabd

It looks like the entry level TCR Disc made Bike Radar's top5 for Bike of the Year. 

Bike of the Year 2017: Specialized Roubaix wins Road Bike of the Year - BikeRadar


----------



## Devastazione

Just got my 2017 Tcr pro disc. Fantastic bike,I can't believe I've spent sworks money in the past..


----------



## Wookiebiker

Just an FYI for those looking for a lower drop stem...

It looks like Ritchey has -17 degree rise stems for the Giant/Canyon bikes that have 1 1/4" steerer tubes.

I just ordered a 110mm/-17 from Universalcycles.com that should be here next Tuesday. I was thinking of going the custom route, but just saw these available and thought I'd share the news for those that don't know.


----------



## Aeolite

I have a 2017 TCR Advanced SL with Dura Ace 9100 drivetrain. Looking to upgrade my BB to Ceramic Speed but don't know which model will fit my bike. I assume its a BB86? Thanks!


----------



## Mic_

I've got the the 2017 TCR Advanced Pro Disc and done about 2000km and so far not that impressed. In terms of the discs, I find the levers annoying, there is way too much free play in the them before the they engage and to adjust them otherwise I find is not that easy. 

The hubs are also to be pretty average.....they just don't spin well. I have cheaper shimano wheels on my old bike and they spin for at least twice as long. The rear appears to have an issue as well. When I tighten the rear thru axel it appears to put pressure on the hub bearing and effects how well it spins. It's not as if I am doing it up super tight either. When I release it 3/4 turn it free's up the wheel. Has anyone else had this issue?

Anyway, just thought I would share my experiences.


----------



## Devastazione

Mic_ said:


> The hubs are also to be pretty average.....they just don't spin well. I have cheaper shimano wheels on my old bike and they spin for at least twice as long. The rear appears to have an issue as well. When I tighten the rear thru axel it appears to put pressure on the hub bearing and effects how well it spins. It's not as if I am doing it up super tight either. When I release it 3/4 turn it free's up the wheel. Has anyone else had this issue?
> 
> Anyway, just thought I would share my experiences.


wow...is this me ??? I've just came here to talk about this,thank you for helping me in first place in writing down EXACTLY what I'm going through. My front wheel is just ok,but coming from ceramic bearings in my previous bike I may be spoiled,but again my old Shimanos DA C24 had nothing to be ashamed for in comparison.
Now,back to the rear wheel : what can we do ? I wonder if replacing the TA with a more fancy one may make a difference ?

Everything else I'm fine with,I love this bike. But yes,a bit more tune-up options for brake levers may have come at hand but looks like it's the way they have been conceived.


----------



## Wookiebiker

Mic_ said:


> I've got the the 2017 TCR Advanced Pro Disc and done about 2000km and so far not that impressed. In terms of the discs, I find the levers annoying, there is way too much free play in the them before the they engage and to adjust them otherwise I find is not that easy.
> 
> The hubs are also to be pretty average.....they just don't spin well. I have cheaper shimano wheels on my old bike and they spin for at least twice as long. The rear appears to have an issue as well. When I tighten the rear thru axel it appears to put pressure on the hub bearing and effects how well it spins. It's not as if I am doing it up super tight either. When I release it 3/4 turn it free's up the wheel. Has anyone else had this issue?
> 
> Anyway, just thought I would share my experiences.


In regard to the wheels...

The front wheel spins freely on my bike, the rear wheel doesn't spin as well. However, I feel this is a product of a tight freehub body, not the bearings. When riding, I don't notice any issues with power loss due to friction and am in fact, riding faster uphill on the TCR than I was on my foil.

I have also noticed it has loosened up a little over time, but still feels tight. It's not something I really worry about since it doesn't appear to have slowed me down at all.

With all that said, they are a bit heavy and going to an aftermarket set would take some weight off the bike ... I do like the tubeless system though. Having never ridden tubeless tires and given the number of flats I get (had 15+ this winter on other bikes), the sealant works wonders for me. I've had two punctures that have sealed up while on rides preventing me from having to change tubes and allowing me to continue riding. I do carry extra CO2 in case I lose enough pressure during a puncture while it's sealing .. so I can bring the pressure back to normal.

As for the brakes ... that's a matter of proper adjustment and bleeding of the brakes. If you can't/don't know how to work on them ... take it to your shop and have them adjust them for you, which should clear up the problem. I personally love the feel of my brake levers ... smooth, easy to engage, lever pull is a bit long but nothing I didn't get used to, modulation is great, power is great.


----------



## Wookiebiker

Aeolite said:


> I have a 2017 TCR Advanced SL with Dura Ace 9100 drivetrain. Looking to upgrade my BB to Ceramic Speed but don't know which model will fit my bike. I assume its a BB86? Thanks!


Pretty sure it's a BB86, you should be able to contact Giant or your LBS to make sure.


----------



## Devastazione

Wookiebiker said:


> In regard to the wheels...
> 
> The front wheel spins freely on my bike, the rear wheel doesn't spin as well. However, I feel this is a product of a tight freehub body, not the bearings. When riding, I don't notice any issues with power loss due to friction and am in fact, riding faster uphill on the TCR than I was on my foil.
> 
> I have also noticed it has loosened up a little over time, but still feels tight. It's not something I really worry about since it doesn't appear to have slowed me down at all.



Thanks for the input. Same here,I you really have to be ultra picky or pro like sensitive to notice any related issues while pedaling,so as long as there's no hub/bearings harm I'm fine with it. My TCR has only 220km on it and right now I'll stop riding until september as I'm too busy at work,we'll see who the whole thing will fare in the long run..


----------



## Devastazione

Is anybody experiencing battery falling down the seat tube ? Looks like some guys are experiencing the issue around 2k -ish kilometers..


----------



## matheusov

Hello all, I'm new in the forum.
Just got my 2017 TCR Advanced Pro Disc. The bike is awesome, loving it!

Now, I have a doubt that maybe someone in this thread can answer me. 
Did your bikes came with the Shimano D-fly unit ? It didn't come in my bike and I was wondering if it should be included or not...

Thanks in advance for the help! :thumbsup:


----------



## MoPho

matheusov said:


> Hello all, I'm new in the forum.
> Just got my 2017 TCR Advanced Pro Disc. The bike is awesome, loving it!
> 
> Now, I have a doubt that maybe someone in this thread can answer me.
> Did your bikes came with the Shimano D-fly unit ? It didn't come in my bike and I was wondering if it should be included or not...
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help! :thumbsup:



As far as I know, it is not included.



.


----------



## crankmycha.in

MoPho said:


> As far as I know, it is not included.
> 
> 
> 
> .


No, D-Fly is not included. I haven't experienced the "battery falling down" issue. I'm loving the frame... definitely the fastest Giant frame. i also have a Propel advanced, and if the wind blows at all where you live you'll find the tcr to be much more stable. Even though the geometry is almost identical, i can still get more comfortable on my propel though so i need to do a little more tweaking (same saddle/stem/bars). I pretty much stripped mine down and changed everything except for shifters & brakes.


----------



## MoPho

Admittedly, I was never a big fan of the graphics on my bike, so I decided to give it a paint job to clean it up a bit today 

After



Before


----------



## Tallboy1959

This thread is awesome. If I had seen it, I may have gone with the TCR instead of the Defy (which I love).
Sounds like some of you guys are older (I'm 58 this week) and larger (I'm 6 foot 4 230 lbs). I almost went with the pro, but thought I would be too heavy for the frame and wheels. I did do some upgrades before I rode the bike which I am very happy with.


----------



## Tallboy1959

Love the color change.


----------



## Tallboy1959

Unlike many of you guys. My problem was I didn't start my search until June so there weren't any bikes (in my size/color left in the states). After telling me there were no 17s left in the states, they said they found the last one sitting at the factory and I grabbed it.


----------



## Devastazione

MoPho said:


> Admittedly, I was never a big fan of the graphics on my bike, so I decided to give it a paint job to clean it up a bit today
> 
> After
> 
> 
> 
> Before


Wow !! What a difference ! Sexy indeed !


----------



## MoPho

Devastazione said:


> Wow !! What a difference ! Sexy indeed !



Thx! I liked the color at first but after a while I started feeling like the fashion police would come after me when my kits clashed with the bike. Removing the color graphics was like taking the Tammy Faye bad makeup off LOL.
I like clean design rather than graphics on bikes so painted it with plastic-dip, so it is removable, but if it doesn't hold up well I think I will use regular paint next time.




So, 5k mile update, everything has been great but I have had a minor issue with the brakes that started pretty recently. The brakes started pulsing and making a clunking like noise when braking hard below 20mph. Doesn't really affect the braking but annoying. The pads seem to be chattering over the Shimano rotor vents for some reason. At first it was just the front brake, so I moved the pads to the rear and the noise went to the back. I sanded down the pads and it went away for a bit, but came back. I replaced the pads, same thing, went away for a while and came back. New rotors, same. Brakes are centered. I went to a bigger 160mm front rotor and that helped for a while (braking was much improved, definitely go to 160 if you haven't already), but now it's back happening on both brakes. There are a few other guys on TCR disc here and they haven't had the issue, and the shop is not sure what is causing it suggesting that perhaps it's because I am faster descender than the others and using the brakes harder.
My next step is to try Sram Centerline rotors since they don't have vertical slots in them. Anyone else experienced this?




.


----------



## Tallboy1959

The short answer is yes. I won't go into it here. Pm me if you would like to talk. I will give you my cell# sad to say, I'm glad I'm not alone. I have caught a few threads on this topic on the Giants in particular.


----------



## MoPho

Message sent


----------



## ceugene

It's a problem with the Shimano IceTech rotors. I've had it happen on RT-99s and RT-900s. I don't have a TCR Disc, but this happens on both the front brakes of my Ritchey Swiss Cross Disc (TRP Spyres) and my Emonda SLR Disc (SRAM HRD.)

The symptoms? It sounds like a wub-wub-wub or turkey gobble. It's not a squeal, though sometimes there is a high pitched squeak. It happens on different types of pads, and it's only obvious at lower speeds. If the brakes are hot, it doesn't seem to make the noise. It's never been a problem on my rear. Sanding down the pads helped at first, but after a few hard stops, the noise comes back.

Switching to SRAM Centerline rotors should fix your problem for the most part.


----------



## Devastazione

MoPho said:


> Thx! I liked the color at first but after a while I started feeling like the *fashion police would come after me when my kits clashed with the bike. *Removing the color graphics was like taking the Tammy Faye bad makeup off LOL.
> I like clean design rather than graphics on bikes so painted it with plastic-dip, so it is removable, but if it doesn't hold up well I think I will use regular paint next time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I hear you. I have a black and red jacket and my TCR is black and bright orange,I need to do something unless I want to look like I came out straight from 1992.

About the brakes issues I only have 200kms on my TCR and I will resume riding in a few weeks. I've always had a similari issue with Shimano brakes on my mtbs when I used to stored them for 5 months like I do every year with my bikes. There was no way I could stop weird noises from brakes and get a decent brake action too,but a quick change of pads always solved the issue. I would assume you've had the brakes bed in when you've first got the bike,right ?


----------



## MoPho

Devastazione said:


> I hear you. I have a black and red jacket and my TCR is black and bright orange,I need to do something unless I want to look like I came out straight from 1992.
> 
> About the brakes issues I only have 200kms on my TCR and I will resume riding in a few weeks. I've always had a similari issue with Shimano brakes on my mtbs when I used to stored them for 5 months like I do every year with my bikes. There was no way I could stop weird noises from brakes and get a decent brake action too,but a quick change of pads always solved the issue. I would assume you've had the brakes bed in when you've first got the bike,right ?


Yeah, One of the clubs I am in has Orange themed kits, clashes with everything. I also sponsor a local team, so get their kit which coincidentally matched the colors of the bike perfectly, but that was dorkish too LOL. 


I did bed the pads each time, the weird bit is this problem didn't turn up until a few thousand miles into ownership, now it is all the time.








ceugene said:


> It's a problem with the Shimano IceTech rotors. I've had it happen on RT-99s and RT-900s. I don't have a TCR Disc, but this happens on both the front brakes of my Ritchey Swiss Cross Disc (TRP Spyres) and my Emonda SLR Disc (SRAM HRD.)
> 
> The symptoms? It sounds like a wub-wub-wub or turkey gobble. It's not a squeal, though sometimes there is a high pitched squeak. It happens on different types of pads, and it's only obvious at lower speeds. If the brakes are hot, it doesn't seem to make the noise. It's never been a problem on my rear. Sanding down the pads helped at first, but after a few hard stops, the noise comes back.
> 
> Switching to SRAM Centerline rotors should fix your problem for the most part.



That sounds like it could be the problem assuming you're referring to the cut outs on the perimeter of the rotor. Strange they would design it that way if it is a problem. Perhaps it's happens after the pads get some glazing on them causing them to catch on the rotor or something. Mine still does it when it is hot. 
Are you not using the Sram Centerline rotors on your Sram equipped Emonda? 

Thanks


----------



## ceugene

MoPho said:


> That sounds like it could be the problem assuming you're referring to the cut outs on the perimeter of the rotor. Strange they would design it that way if it is a problem. Perhaps it's happens after the pads get some glazing on them causing them to catch on the rotor or something. Mine still does it when it is hot.
> Are you not using the Sram Centerline rotors on your Sram equipped Emonda?
> 
> Thanks


The SRAM HRD pads run over the little little notches on the edge of the rotor and also the notches on the interior of the rotor where the Freeza fins have their biggest radius. I can tell just by looking at the scouring of the rotor surface from the pads.

As for not using the SRAM Centerlines. I have them and I may go back to them if I get annoyed enough. The Centerlines have their own unique issue. When they are allowed to cool down after getting really hot, they will emit loud pinging noises. I'm assuming this is from the alloy carrier contracting at a different rate vs the outer steel rotor.


----------



## LiquidCooled

ceugene said:


> It's a problem with the Shimano IceTech rotors. I've had it happen on RT-99s and RT-900s. I don't have a TCR Disc, but this happens on both the front brakes of my Ritchey Swiss Cross Disc (TRP Spyres) and my Emonda SLR Disc (SRAM HRD.)
> 
> The symptoms? It sounds like a wub-wub-wub or turkey gobble. It's not a squeal, though sometimes there is a high pitched squeak. It happens on different types of pads, and it's only obvious at lower speeds. If the brakes are hot, it doesn't seem to make the noise. It's never been a problem on my rear. Sanding down the pads helped at first, but after a few hard stops, the noise comes back.


This sounds very much like brake pad deposits on the rotors. This is something we sometimes experience when driving cars on race tracks. When the brakes get really hot, they sometimes leave deposits on the rotors. There's no problem when the brakes are still hot (the deposits get worn off easily with subsequent braking), but after they've cooled off (like overnight), whatever deposits are still on the rotors stay there and harden. The next day, the brakes can have a nasty vibration when applied. The problem then is that to remove the vibration, you have to get the brakes hot again. But to get them hot, you have to use them hard (and suffer the vibration until they are hot). For track cars, getting brakes hot is not too hard--we just block off the cooling hoses/ducts and the brakes are hot in 2-3 laps and the vibration is gone (the deposits are burned off). Then we open the cooling ducts and have smooth braking the rest of the day. For a bike, I'm not sure what to do. 

Fortunately I have not experienced this on my TCR Pro Disc (which I love, btw).


----------



## Rashadabd

I thought you gents might enjoy hearing that not only did Roman Kreuziger ride a professional race on a bike with disc brakes yesterday, he won the thing.


----------



## fa63

If you watch the video while Kreuziger is descending, you can hear the brakes absolutely shrieking every time he pulls the levers...


----------



## Rashadabd

fa63 said:


> If you watch the video while Kreuziger is descending, you can hear the brakes absolutely shrieking every time he pulls the levers...


Yep. I guess everything has its downside.


----------



## MoPho

I wonder if he is on metallic pads, they tend to be noisy like that when they get hot. My brakes (resin pads) occasionally squeal, but it's usually for just a second and then stops. Most of the time they are quiet (other than the noise I was talking about above). In fact, on a group ride yesterday, there were several guys with rim brakes squealing away and I was making jokes about how the two of us on disc had quiet brakes.


----------



## Rashadabd

MoPho said:


> I wonder if he is on metallic pads, they tend to be noisy like that when they get hot. My brakes (resin pads) occasionally squeal, but it's usually for just a second and then stops. Most of the time they are quiet (other than the noise I was talking about above). In fact, on a group ride yesterday, there were several guys with rim brakes squealing away and I was making jokes about how the two of us on disc had quiet brakes.


Not sure, but I have definitely experienced and/or heard loud rim brakes as well at times too. There's definitely pros and cons for each setup, but one of the things I think is great about discs is that it's so much cheaper to change rotors or even brakes with them than it is to replace an entire wheel or rim when something goes wrong with a rim brake surface. As the rotors and parts improve, I think it's just going to make more and more sense. 

I am currently looking for my next move that I will get as an an upgrade to my Ridley. Discs are high on the wish list this time around. Whatever I end up getting needs to be something that is both crit worthy and solid for long road rides (solo, group, gran fondo, etc.). Right now, I am down to the new Propel Disc (depending on pricing and looks), the TCR Advanced again (probably disc) and the new Tarmac (SL5 if rim, probably disc if new redesigned model). My heart is saying freshly updated aero Tarmac with discs, but as much as I love the bike, I am having a hard time getting my head to buy into the $4000+ price tag. Plus, the disc versions won't even be available until early 2018. I can get everything I need in the TCR Advanced Disc for $2300 (even though I don't love the paint jobs again this year). Not in a rush since I have the Ridley which is more than fine, but I plan to try to get something done before next season starts. Back in the thought loop about what to do, lol????

https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/tcr-advanced-1-disc-kom-2018


----------



## Vegas

Just bought a tcr advanced 1 disc and have to say it's great. Really fast and the disc brakes are great, but a bit noisy. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Devastazione

Rashadabd said:


> Not sure, but I have definitely experienced and/or heard loud rim brakes as well at times too. There's definitely pros and cons for each setup, but one of the things I think is great about discs is that it's so much cheaper to change rotors or even brakes with them than it is to replace an entire wheel or rim when something goes wrong with a rim brake surface. As the rotors and parts improve, I think it's just going to make more and more sense.
> 
> I am currently looking for my next move that I will get as an an upgrade to my Ridley. Discs are high on the wish list this time around. Whatever I end up getting needs to be something that is both crit worthy and solid for long road rides (solo, group, gran fondo, etc.). Right now, I am down to the new Propel Disc (depending on pricing and looks), the TCR Advanced again (probably disc) and the new Tarmac (SL5 if rim, probably disc if new redesigned model). My heart is saying freshly updated aero Tarmac with discs, but as much as I love the bike, I am having a hard time getting my head to buy into the $4000+ price tag. Plus, the disc versions won't even be available until early 2018. I can get everything I need in the TCR Advanced Disc for $2300 (even though I don't love the paint jobs again this year). Not in a rush since I have the Ridley which is more than fine, but I plan to try to get something done before next season starts. Back in the thought loop about what to do, lol????
> 
> https://www.giant-bicycles.com/us/tcr-advanced-1-disc-kom-2018


The first scattered reviews you read around it seems that the new Tarmac rides pretty much like the TCR. I'm coming from a Tarmac Sworks sl5 and now riding a TCR disc and I'm telling you it's just night and day difference,so I'm not suprised to read around what I've just said. TCR and SL6 are modern,latest trends and tweaks frames,stiff and sharp handling ( SL5 sucked pretty bad at cornering).
I'm sure the SL6 it's a superb bike but I'm glad I went with Giant for this one,it's just the right bike for the right amount of money. These Giant carbon frames feels super solid too, I was a bit too paranoid about riding my Sworks,each and every road crack and debris hitting the down tube would give me an hearth attack..


----------



## Rashadabd

Thank you for your insight, it's very helpful. The TCR Disc I am looking at is like half the price of the Tarmac as well, so this helps get the head and the heart aligned. The 105 bike rode wonderfully stock during my test last year. I can't imagine how much better the experience will be will Ultegra and the wheel upgrade I have planned.


----------



## Devastazione

Today I've put an end to my adventure with Giant tubeless. I've set up the bike ready for the season this morning and obviously a new sealant was in need. Well,there was no way I could have thos freaking tire seal up again. Not with my big @ss air compressor,not even with the one at the tire shop. It serioulsy go to my nerve,really. Placed the tubes back,took me 2 minutes for each wheel. Never again.


----------



## MoPho

Devastazione said:


> Today I've put an end to my adventure with Giant tubeless. I've set up the bike ready for the season this morning and obviously a new sealant was in need. Well,there was no way I could have thos freaking tire seal up again. Not with my big @ss air compressor,not even with the one at the tire shop. It serioulsy go to my nerve,really. Placed the tubes back,took me 2 minutes for each wheel. Never again.



I never even tried with the road bike, my MTB has tubeless and it has been a PITA, though probably a bit more worth the hassle to not have to deal with a flat on the trail.


----------



## ceugene

I've used three different rims (Venn Rev 35, Velocite Aileron, ENVE SES 5.6 Disc) and four different tires (Schwalbe Pro One, S-Works Turbo, Bontrager R3, Zipp Tangente Speed RT.)

I've only needed to use more than a track pump once...for a particularly tight Schwalbe Pro One. I'm not even sure I needed to do that because I didn't bother lubricating the bead with a soapy solution. The soap probably would have been enough to allow the bead to move out of the center channel.

I cant imagine ever going back to tubes. I don't even carry a tube on my rides anymore. Anything that doesn't seal immediately gets sealed by a DynaPlug.


----------



## Devastazione

ceugene said:


> I've used three different rims (Venn Rev 35, Velocite Aileron, ENVE SES 5.6 Disc) and four different tires (Schwalbe Pro One, S-Works Turbo, Bontrager R3, Zipp Tangente Speed RT.)
> 
> I've only needed to use more than a track pump once...for a particularly tight Schwalbe Pro One. I'm not even sure I needed to do that because I didn't bother lubricating the bead with a soapy solution. The soap probably would have been enough to allow the bead to move out of the center channel.
> 
> I cant imagine ever going back to tubes. I don't even carry a tube on my rides anymore. Anything that doesn't seal immediately gets sealed by a DynaPlug.


Well,it must be something with Giant SLR wheels then. Even made it to scratch the the carbon rim with the tire lever..


----------



## HSracer

Devastazione said:


> Well,it must be something with Giant SLR wheels then. Even made it to scratch the the carbon rim with the tire lever..


I had issues as well using Bontrager r3 tubless tires. It ended up working after I took the valve core out and pinched the tire in so that the beads were sitting as close to the center of the rim as possible. Spray the rim with simple green and then hit it with 120+ psi from a compressor and they seated tight up. I hardly have issues with my mtb tubeless and these rims are indeed a pain, but it will work.


----------



## Rashadabd

I highly recommend these. I haven't had one issue. Mine are paired with a set of Chain Reaction's house wheels (Prime).

Review: Schwalbe Pro One tubeless tyre | road.cc


----------



## Aeolite

May I ask why you guys don't consider building up your bikes instead of buying complete? Here in Southern California, I can get the green TCR Advanced SL frameset for $2300 out the door. Giant full carbon cockpit for $380, OTD. Purchase Dura Ace Di2 9150 through UK retailers for around $2100. Thats less than $5000 without wheels and saddle. Comparable TCR Advanced SL 0 Disc Di2 complete bike is $10,200.


----------



## Rashadabd

Aeolite said:


> May I ask why you guys don't consider building up your bikes instead of buying complete? Here in Southern California, I can get the green TCR Advanced SL frameset for $2300 out the door. Giant full carbon cockpit for $380, OTD. Purchase Dura Ace Di2 9150 through UK retailers for around $2100. Thats less than $5000 without wheels and saddle. Comparable TCR Advanced SL 0 Disc Di2 complete bike is $10,200.


What makes you thinks some of us haven't? I have actually built more bikes up than I have purchased complete bikes over the years. I know some people on here built their TCRs up from the frameset as well. Anyway, it usually comes down to the amount of time and energy one has to devote to the cause. That and when a bike is in a shop, you can lay the cash down one day and then be riding that bike the next. That's appeals to some people as well. There can be a lot of waiting, bargain hunting, and saving up involved when it comes to building a dream bike and some people just aren't into that. Sometimes I am in the mood for it and other times I am not.


----------



## Aeolite

Saw this being built up at a local Giant shop. Bike was gorgeous.


----------



## Rashadabd

Aeolite said:


> Saw this being built up at a local Giant shop. Bike was gorgeous.


That's actually better looking than I expected it to be. Pretty cool actually. It's tough to beat the price for a top of the heap frameset as well.


----------



## Aeolite

Rashadabd said:


> That's actually better looking than I expected it to be. Pretty cool actually. It's tough to beat the price for a top of the heap frameset as well.


Yeah I didn't think much of that green color until I saw it myself. That bike was completed with e-tap, and Enve Aero Cockpit.


----------



## Tallboy1959

I have had very good luck with the Hutchison Sectors on my Defy.


----------



## MoPho

Wow, the green looks great, better than I expected

Updated to the Sram Centerline X rotors 160mm f/r and with a few hundred miles it is so far so good eliminating the pulsing. No pinging as was mentioned earlier, but the occasional squeak or squeal as I come to a stop, it is not bad and I can totally live with it. I think they look better than the Shimano rotors too

Went permanent with the black paint too 








.


----------



## Tubbycosmos

Welp, here she is! I know this is for the 2017 TCR Disc, but I believe the 2018 frame is essentially the same with different paint options. Went with a custom build using the SL frameset (therefore highlighter green). Component highlights include:

- Mixed SRAM Red 22/Force groupset (Red brifters and cranks, Force everything else)
- TRP Spyre mechanical disc brakes with Shimano Ice Tech rotors
- Mavic KSyrium UST Elite tubeless wheelset
- Selle Italia Flite Flow saddle
- Yes there is a poorly positioned front light.

Riding great with the exception of some spoke/hub rattle from the Mavic wheelset which I am addressing through Mavic. Will chop off the rest of the steerer tube when I'm confident I won't throw my neck/back out on longer rides!


----------



## Devastazione

Tubbycosmos said:


> View attachment 320685
> 
> Welp, here she is! I know this is for the 2017 TCR Disc, but I believe the 2018 frame is essentially the same with different paint options. Went with a custom build using the SL frameset (therefore highlighter green). Component highlights include:
> 
> - Mixed SRAM Red 22/Force groupset (Red brifters and cranks, Force everything else)
> - TRP Spyre mechanical disc brakes with Shimano Ice Tech rotors
> - Mavic KSyrium UST Elite tubeless wheelset
> - Selle Italia Flite Flow saddle
> - Yes there is a poorly positioned front light.
> 
> Riding great with the exception of some spoke/hub rattle from the Mavic wheelset which I am addressing through Mavic. Will chop off the rest of the steerer tube when I'm confident I won't throw my neck/back out on longer rides!


Look like you have a very short stem..


----------



## ceugene

Looks like 100mm to me? I consider 100-110mm “normal” for medium sized bikes.


----------



## Devastazione

ceugene said:


> Looks like 100mm to me? I consider 100-110mm “normal” for medium sized bikes.


100 you say ? A bit more like 90 to me. We'll see what he'll say. I have TCR ML size and I've had to move from 110 to 100,the bike feels perfect now. Generally speaking a lot of people tend to swap stems more often on TCRs. That looks like a ML size anyway,I'm really curious to hear that stem's size.


----------



## Tubbycosmos

Devastazione said:


> 100 you say ? A bit more like 90 to me. We'll see what he'll say. I have TCR ML size and I've had to move from 110 to 100,the bike feels perfect now. Generally speaking a lot of people tend to swap stems more often on TCRs. That looks like a ML size anyway,I'm really curious to hear that stem's size.


It's a size M and it's a 100mm stem. I believe that's what giant spec with their medium build, but more importantly that happens to be my preferred reach anyways. Might look a bit short because of the angle of the shot, but I'm no pro anyways.


----------



## GiantRdr




----------



## Tubbycosmos

GiantRdr said:


> View attachment 320733


Looks great even sideways. Congrats!


----------



## GiantRdr

*2018 Custom build*









Tubbycosmos said:


> Looks great even sideways. Congrats!


2018 Giant TCR (small)
15.2 pounds
SRAM Etap Hyd Wifli
12-28 dura ace cassette
Easton E100 Carbon Bar
BB Infinite Ceramic BB
Reynolds Aero 46 wheels
Schawlbe Pro One Tubeless
140 mm centerline brakes
FSA Carbon Stem 120mm


----------



## DocEndurance

Mic_ said:


> I've got the the 2017 TCR Advanced Pro Disc and done about 2000km and so far not that impressed. In terms of the discs, I find the levers annoying, there is way too much free play in the them before the they engage and to adjust them otherwise I find is not that easy.
> 
> The hubs are also to be pretty average.....they just don't spin well. I have cheaper shimano wheels on my old bike and they spin for at least twice as long. The rear appears to have an issue as well. When I tighten the rear thru axel it appears to put pressure on the hub bearing and effects how well it spins. It's not as if I am doing it up super tight either. When I release it 3/4 turn it free's up the wheel. Has anyone else had this issue?
> 
> Anyway, just thought I would share my experiences.


Mic_ and others ... I had a similar experience with my rear wheel not spinning as freely as the front. I loosened the through axle and the wheel spun better. I didn't think much more about it until I replaced my pads. Upon spinning the wheels, both seemed to slow down much too quickly. Some quick research into replacing disc pads revealed to me that I should check to see if the discs are centered in the calipers once the pads have been replaced. Mine weren't, and I was getting some friction from contact from one of the pads on both the front and rear. The problem was alleviated by loosening the through axel, but that only addressed the issue not the problem. The correct solution to the problem was to loosen the two caliper bolts with the wheel installed and the through axel tightened properly, and then adjust the caliper so that the disc is centered and there is no contact from the pads. Retighten the two bolts. My wheels now spin beautifully.


----------



## Mic_

DocEndurance said:


> Mic_ and others ... I had a similar experience with my rear wheel not spinning as freely as the front. I loosened the through axle and the wheel spun better. I didn't think much more about it until I replaced my pads. Upon spinning the wheels, both seemed to slow down much too quickly. Some quick research into replacing disc pads revealed to me that I should check to see if the discs are centered in the calipers once the pads have been replaced. Mine weren't, and I was getting some friction from contact from one of the pads on both the front and rear. The problem was alleviated by loosening the through axel, but that only addressed the issue not the problem. The correct solution to the problem was to loosen the two caliper bolts with the wheel installed and the through axel tightened properly, and then adjust the caliper so that the disc is centered and there is no contact from the pads. Retighten the two bolts. My wheels now spin beautifully.


Thanks for the info. I have centred the pads, but it is still the same. I ended doing a roll test with my other bike down a short hill to see how it compared and the TCR rolled further. Not the most acccurate test ever, but enough for peice of mind. I feel it must just relate to the free hub.


----------



## HammerIt

Rashadabd said:


> I went by the shop today to get my final test rides in before making my final choice. While there, I finally got to test a TCR Advanced Disc. It was XS, a size too small for me since I ride a small normally, but that was close enough to get a feel during a test ride. I actually love this bike. The paint scheme is much better in person (which tends to be the case with Giant and Specialized bikes, they just don't look as good in photos or video IMO). The TCR Disc is as snappy as any race bike I have ridden to be honest, I literally couldn't feel the added weight from the discs. Great acceleration and responsiveness was my favorite part of the experience. It was definitely superior to the new Specialized Roubaix in that category (which is no surprise). It's obviously not as comfortable, but it's really not a slouch in that department, it's very smooth and it's not like I am riding Paris Roubaix every day. I wish I could ride the new Scott Addict Disc before making up my mind, but those won't likely hit shops before December. My guess is that it wouldn't be any better than the TCR Advanced Disc though and the TCR is cheaper at every price point. I am pretty much sold even though it lacks the novelty and "new tech" found in the Roubaix. It's strictly business, but so much fun to ride.
> 
> View attachment 316297


I got this same bike in a Small and I am really enjoying it so far. Love the color of the frame. I started thinking about Kit options - I find that all black looks really good with it. Also, maybe I can find some blue socks that match the color of the Giant logo.

In terms of the bike, I am riding it stock. It is a bit heavy, at just under 19 pounds right now. I'd like to get it to 17 if possible. Curious what upgrades you all have put on yours. I am thinking carbon wheels will save at least 1 pound, but I am open to reading any suggestions.


----------



## DocEndurance

DocEndurance said:


> The correct solution to the problem was to loosen the two caliper bolts with the wheel installed and the through axel tightened properly, and then adjust the caliper so that the disc is centered and there is no contact from the pads. Retighten the two bolts. My wheels now spin beautifully.


Turns out, there's an even better way to center the pads according to a mechanical riding buddy of mine. To center the discs, he loosens the caliper bolts slightly, then he squeezes the relevant brake lever and holds it while he retightens the caliper bolts. Perfect alignment.


----------



## DocEndurance

Regarding the 2017 TCR Advanced Pro Disc, I've now got almost 2000 miles on mine and find I enjoy it even more now than when I first got it for several reasons. I've come to appreciate the stopping power of disc brakes, especially on rides that follow periods of rain that leave the roads wet or damp. I've gotten used to the brake levers even though I also ride rim brakes, both Dura-Ace and Ultegra, on other bikes I own. I've also replaced the stock Gavia tires with Continental Grand Prix 4000 SII tires. I find these tires to be quite compatible with the overall snappy feel of the TCR. They seem to smooth out rough roads a bit more than the stock tires. I also like how the bike just jumps ahead when I get up out of the saddle and throw down the hammer! Fun ride and great value.


----------



## HammerIt

I was thinking about putting some aero bars on this frame down the road. Would love all black with a carbon all black stem. I think that could be a real nice combo. Has anybody done this, and if so, what did you get?

Also, is it possible to run Di2 on this bike and have no visible cables at all? I think the answer is almost for sure - No, but I thought I'd ask. I am starting to see some folks riding Treks and BMCs with no cabling at all and it looks so clean. I think they require a special fork though, and to buy that look would cost so much that I am quote happy with the deal I get on this rocket. Amazing bike.

I put 62 miles on it this morning and felt so good at 55 miles when I could have stopped that I went for 5 more just to get the metric century.


----------



## Durt

Simple question: widest tire or widest tire/rim combo you can fit on a TCR Advanced 1 Disc? 30's on the stock rims? 32's maybe? I see in the thread folks speculate on 30's fitting but nothing concrete. 
I'm looking at one at a great price and was toying with the idea of 30's or 32's for some light gravel. Not a racer, just want a fast bike that can take some occasional dirt. There's also the Defy that will definitely fit 32s and possibly 35s but I don't like those new hybrid mechanical/hydro Conduct brakes. 
The TCR ticks all my boxes except the wider tires. If 32's will fit, I'm in. 
Anyone try 30's or 32's on the stock rims?


----------



## K4m1k4z3

Durt said:


> Simple question: widest tire or widest tire/rim combo you can fit on a TCR Advanced 1 Disc? ...


This is what a 28mm GP 4000 S II looks like on the stock PR 2 wheels (17C). Granted, these tires are known to run wide and they actually measure about 30.5mm wide. Ultimately it comes down to how much you like the paint on your carbon frame. I think a safe bet is to say that majority of 28mm tires will fit. But anything above that will be a stretch.

https://imgur.com/BCnSVi7
https://imgur.com/daCyUYO


----------



## Durt

K4m1k4z3 said:


> This is what a 28mm GP 4000 S II looks like on the stock PR 2 wheels (17C). Granted, these tires are known to run wide and they actually measure about 30.5mm wide. Ultimately it comes down to how much you like the paint on your carbon frame. I think a safe bet is to say that majority of 28mm tires will fit. But anything above that will be a stretch.


 Thank you very much, exactly what I was looking for. Disappointed but it is what it is.


----------



## DocEndurance

I am now running the 25mm Conti GP 4000 SII on my 2017 Advanced Pro Disc, and, after seeing K4's pics, I'm glad I hesitated in getting the 28mm tires.


----------



## K4m1k4z3

On the plus side all the wheels on the TCRs are tubeless compatible and the 2018 models even come set up as tubeless out of the box. I think that something like a Schwalbe Pro One Tubeless 25mm should work fine for light gravel riding, especially with the ability to run lower pressures compared to tubes. But yeah, at the end of the day the TCR is a racing bike through and through.


----------



## HammerIt

DocEndurance said:


> I am now running the 25mm Conti GP 4000 SII on my 2017 Advanced Pro Disc, and, after seeing K4's pics, I'm glad I hesitated in getting the 28mm tires.


How are you liking them? I have those same tires coming plus conti lite 80mm tubes. I will be adding them to 50mm carbon clincher wheels once they ship over here.

I believe we have the same bike - 2017 advanced disc? Well, mine came with heavy wheels. I had to make the change there.


----------



## DocEndurance

HammerIt said:


> How are you liking them? I have those same tires coming plus conti lite 80mm tubes. I will be adding them to 50mm carbon clincher wheels once they ship over here.
> 
> I believe we have the same bike - 2017 advanced disc? Well, mine came with heavy wheels. I had to make the change there.


I like the Contis, but it's a bit too early for me to provide a fair comparison. I had been riding the tubeless Gavia SLR tires that came stock on the TCR on the SLR 1 rims. Those I didn't like until I reduced the tire pressure to around 70 psi. That was kind of the sweet spot for my weight (165 lbs) and those tires. More psi and the ride felt harsh. In switching to the Contis and tubes, I'm now riding the TCR at 90-95 psi, and the ride is again more harsh than I expected. That said, I like how the Contis grip, especially on somewhat hilly, damp, rough roads. I bought this bike because I wanted the disc stopping power during winter riding, and the grip of the Contis coupled with the disc brakes help tremendously with that. The TCR is a race bike and a climber, so I don't expect the ride to be plush, but perhaps I'll play around with 80 to 85 psi on my next ride.

What wheels did you switch to, Hammer?


----------



## MoPho

^ I am 160-165lbs and I am running 80f 90r 25c Conti GP4000s. That has been the sort of sweet spot I have found, though sometimes I'll run them a little lower for a slightly better ride. 


.


----------



## HammerIt

DocEndurance said:


> I like the Contis, but it's a bit too early for me to provide a fair comparison. I had been riding the tubeless Gavia SLR tires that came stock on the TCR on the SLR 1 rims. Those I didn't like until I reduced the tire pressure to around 70 psi. That was kind of the sweet spot for my weight (165 lbs) and those tires. More psi and the ride felt harsh. In switching to the Contis and tubes, I'm now riding the TCR at 90-95 psi, and the ride is again more harsh than I expected. That said, I like how the Contis grip, especially on somewhat hilly, damp, rough roads. I bought this bike because I wanted the disc stopping power during winter riding, and the grip of the Contis coupled with the disc brakes help tremendously with that. The TCR is a race bike and a climber, so I don't expect the ride to be plush, but perhaps I'll play around with 80 to 85 psi on my next ride.
> 
> What wheels did you switch to, Hammer?


I got some chinese carbon wheels from a builder who has gotten good reviews for a few years now. They are unbranded, weight should be around 1500 grams.

I ride flat here, so all the guys use aero wheels, most are using 50mms of various types. Some unbranded, some drop the $$ on 404s. If I was descending a lot and not using discs, I probably would not have gone with these.

In terms of harshness, I have to imagine this will probably be a more plush ride than what I have on the stock bike. The tires and wheels don't seem super compliant, but to be honest, it is fine for me. I mainly switched wheels because we like to ride fast, and I want to make 25mph feel a little easier.


----------



## DocEndurance

MoPho said:


> ^ I am 160-165lbs and I am running 80f 90r 25c Conti GP4000s. That has been the sort of sweet spot I have found, though sometimes I'll run them a little lower for a slightly better ride.
> 
> 
> .


Thx, Mo. Soon as I get over this blasted cold, I'll get back in the saddle and try a few different pressures.


----------



## DocEndurance

HammerIt said:


> I mainly switched wheels because we like to ride fast, and I want to make 25mph feel a little easier.


Good weight for disc wheels. I've always thought that the TCR accelerated very well. Those new wheels should really make it jump ahead!


----------



## HammerIt

DocEndurance said:


> Good weight for disc wheels. I've always thought that the TCR accelerated very well. Those new wheels should really make it jump ahead!


Yes thats what I fully expect. I'd like to be able to sustain speeds at ~25mph a little easier too. Basically even the odds with my group riding Carbon frames and carbon aero wheels. It's pretty much the gold standard for speed here in the Florida flats.


----------



## skyline4me

K4m1k4z3 said:


> This is what a 28mm GP 4000 S II looks like on the stock PR 2 wheels (17C). Granted, these tires are known to run wide and they actually measure about 30.5mm wide. Ultimately it comes down to how much you like the paint on your carbon frame. I think a safe bet is to say that majority of 28mm tires will fit. But anything above that will be a stretch.



Are you still running these tires? Any complications with road debris, etc?

I just finished building my TCR Disc Adv Pro, and purchased a set of DT Swiss R24 Disc wheels that came with new 28mm 4000S IIs but I'm a little leary about running them. There's plenty of width, but as your picture shows, it's the height of the tire that's the issue. I'm currently running some 28mm 4 Seasons because I had a spare set from a previous bike, and those only come out to 27mm wide at 80psi. Plenty of space, but I put a 2mm hole in it from some road debris on the TCR's first outing today.



I must say, I'm quite surprised with this bike even with the aluminum wheels on it. I can only imagine it getting better once I can save up for some 5.6s. I came from a 2016 Propel Adv SL so I had high hopes for this bike, and I'm very pleased so far. I've been off the bike for a month, and still recovering from the flu but every thing about the bike feels great so far. 

I haven't weighed it yet, but it feels the same or a tad heavier than the Propel in its current state, but I didn't notice it whilst climbing. And of course, the best part of every climb is the descent, and...well this thing handles like it's on rails. It was foggy and very misty out (condensation was forming on the frame while descending) but I had all the confidence plus more. With the eTap HRD brakes I found myself braking later, and with only one finger I might add, into the corners. 



TCR disc by Carl Castillo, on Flickr


----------



## skyline4me

For anyone interested in 28mm 4 seasons be aware of the manufacturing date. My year old 4 seasons measured out to 27mm wide on a 18mm internal rim at 80psi. I had to purchase a replacement due to a puncture and the new tire I received measures out to 31mm wide on the same wheel and psi. Seems like Conti listened to people complaining about the 4 seasons running small.


----------

